# Name That Fish GAME.



## lauraleellbp

Iranian Red rainbow, _Glossolepis incisus_.

(Hristo's photo)


----------



## BruceWatts

Crowntail Betta


----------



## lauraleellbp

So where's your pic, Bruce?


----------



## cyfan964

I'll pick up the slack


----------



## mistergreen

that's no ordinary Pelvicachromis....
pelvicachromis taeniatus moliwe?


----------



## cyfan964

mistergreen said:


> that's no ordinary Pelvicachromis....
> pelvicachromis taeniatus moliwe?


nope... right genus, wrong species. Keep trying .


----------



## lauraleellbp

Pelvicachromis sacrimontis?


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Pelvicachromis sacrimontis?


Nope... keep guessin!:icon_smil


----------



## Nymsley

_Pelvicachromis subocellatus_?


----------



## cyfan964

Nymsley said:


> _Pelvicachromis subocellatus_?


Bingo! Now can anyone name the specific variety/locale?

By the way this species is to this day my favorite fish I have ever kept. My pride and joy if you will.


----------



## mistergreen

yellow cheek?

do you own this girl?


----------



## Nymsley

Matadi?


----------



## cyfan964

mistergreen said:


> yellow cheek?
> 
> do you own this girl?


It's actually Pelvicachromis subocellatus 'Matadi'. That isn't my picture, but I did own a breeding pair of them a couple of years ago... sadly I sold off all of the juveniles and then my female died for some unknown reason. Thus I gave away the male and haven't been able to find any since. I have some pictures of mine somewhere on this computer.


----------



## cyfan964

Nymsley said:


> Matadi?


You sir are the winner! Your turn to post a pic!


----------



## Nymsley

Yay 

This one isn't mine but I wouldn't be opposed if it ended up in my tank. Its not as hard as cyfan's either.


----------



## Chrisinator

Checkerboard Cichlid (_Dicrossu filamentosa_)


----------



## Nymsley

Chrisinator said:


> Checkerboard Cichlid (_Dicrossu filamentosa_)


Close but look at the tail more closely.

I think yours is a bluefin killifish, _Lucania goodei_.


----------



## cyfan964

Nymsley said:


> Close but look at the tail more closely.


Dicrossus maculatus


----------



## Nymsley

_Dicrossus filamentosus_ has a lyre shaped tail while _D. maculatus_ has a spade shaped tail for males.


:: tips my top hat to cyfan ::

Your turn


----------



## cyfan964

Ok time for a really tough one! It's a hybrid... don't expect anything easy from me! I have 2 of these guys in my 55 gallon cichlid tank. Here's my big boy:


----------



## Hobbes1911

Synodontis euptera ?


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Synodontis euptera ?


You got half of the hybrid... anyone on the other half? It's another fairly common Synodontis.


----------



## RcScRs

Synodontis eupterus and Synodontis nigriventris hybrid?


----------



## Hobbes1911

Synodontis galinae?


----------



## cyfan964

It's pretty tough to guess on hybrids... it's actually a Synodontis eupterus x ocellifer. Someone go ahead and post a new picture . 

This game was a good idea.


----------



## RcScRs

MY TURN!! YaY


----------



## Hobbes1911

thief :icon_evil..... hmmmm :tongue:


----------



## RcScRs

I won by 3 minutes lol...


----------



## Hobbes1911

ahhh by time not by classification  I'll say betta.....


----------



## Hobbes1911

betta akarensis


----------



## RcScRs

Are u sure u didn't cheat? WoW Right on the spot...


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehe good eyes.... I got to go upstairs for mine... coming up


----------



## mistergreen

you can make it harder by finding odd positions of the fish, like a straight on face shot 
I suggest shooting fish you have, it's more fun


----------



## RcScRs

But my camera sucks... lol... Shrimp are soooo much easier, when you don't know, just say its wild lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

This one? Used to keep it, nice little bugger


----------



## RcScRs

L 135 or L 105


----------



## Hobbes1911

or L121, 305, nice


----------



## deleted_user_16

i believe L135

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## RcScRs

I ogt it right?


----------



## Hobbes1911

ya waiting for a new one


----------



## RcScRs




----------



## Hobbes1911

betta channoides?


----------



## RcScRs

Close, but no cigar


----------



## Nymsley

_Betta macrostoma_?


----------



## Hobbes1911

b. macrostoma


----------



## RcScRs

Nymsley wins lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

next picture please....


----------



## Nymsley

This one is new to me, just found out about them today. Thought they looked awesome


----------



## cyfan964

Wow those look awesome... a barb of some sort. I have NEVER seen those before.


----------



## Hobbes1911

mate.... I'm guessing some rasbora type... yea mind-blown


----------



## cyfan964

After doing some research it looks like Barbus filamentosa? Filamentosa Barb?


----------



## Hobbes1911

filamentosus barb?


----------



## Nymsley

Nopes but they are barbs.


----------



## mistergreen

nymsley said:


> this one is new to me, just found out about them today. Thought they looked awesome


puntius assimilis


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> puntius assimilis


 good one


----------



## mistergreen

man, if I find those, I'm willing to pay $100 each.
I'll post a fish out of my aquarium tomorrow, ehhhh, in the morning.


----------



## Nymsley

Good stuff, mistergreen 



mistergreen said:


> I'll post a fish out of my aquarium tomorrow, ehhhh, in the morning.


I hope its a psychedelic frog


----------



## mistergreen

ok...
This might be a tough one. I'll give you a clue... It's asian.


----------



## plaakapong

looks like rasbora borapatensis.


----------



## RcScRs

Corydoras pygmaeus... or Crossocheilus siamensis...


----------



## mistergreen

plaakapong said:


> looks like rasbora borapatensis.


right on. I thought it would be hard...
post a fish plaakapng.


----------



## plaakapong




----------



## A Hill

Yoyo Loach, Botia Almorhae?


----------



## plaakapong

^^keep trying!


----------



## Hobbes1911

emperor botia


----------



## Hobbes1911

or that one Sinibotia robusta


----------



## plaakapong

I'd have to say that's close enough! ^^
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/sinibotia-pulchra
You're turn.


----------



## mistergreen

from your avatar, I'll say botia histrionica. I have 5 of these guys 

aww. ninja-ed


----------



## Hobbes1911

ok this one


----------



## mistergreen

I'm going to guess and say ASTYANAX NICARAGUENSIS


----------



## snafu

Bryconamericus sp.?

almost looks like this one ... Bryconamericus aff stramineus http://www.nouragues.cnrs.fr/species_lists/fish_web/original/Bryconamericus aff stramineus.JPG


----------



## BruceWatts

it looks like an african tetra M.ansorgi?

The reason I didn't post a pic was because all I have are SW pics.


----------



## BruceWatts

So try this one I will give you the genus Hippocampus


----------



## cyfan964

Hippocampus kuda?


----------



## BruceWatts

Not kuda


----------



## Hobbes1911

Hmmm.... none of the guessed names is it yet....


It's Bryconops melanurus


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> Hmmm.... none of the guessed names is it yet....
> 
> 
> It's Bryconops melanurus


good one... that guy was super hard to ID.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Hippocampus abdominalis?


----------



## BruceWatts

Nope


----------



## BruceWatts

Here's another pic of the same male, a little older and in his courting colors with his mate behind him.


----------



## legomaniac89

_Hippocampus erectus_?


----------



## BruceWatts

legomaniac89 said:


> _Hippocampus erectus_?


bingo!!!


----------



## legomaniac89

Haha lucky guess :icon_smil

For you cichlid guys, here's one of my favs.


----------



## Hobbes1911

pundamillia nyererei


----------



## fishscale

You guys are killing me here. How are you doing this?


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> pundamillia nyererei


Right lake, wrong fish


----------



## mistergreen

legomaniac89 said:


> Haha lucky guess :icon_smil
> 
> For you cichlid guys, here's one of my favs.


Haplochromis species, hybrid?



fishscale said:


> You guys are killing me here. How are you doing this?


We've raised some of these fish and our friend, google.
I personally have gotten good at spotting different genus and it goes from there.


----------



## legomaniac89

mistergreen said:


> Haplochromis species, hybrid?


I'm pretty sure it used to be in_ Haplochromis_, but no it's not a hybrid


----------



## Hobbes1911

haplochromis sp. ruby?


----------



## Hobbes1911

No haplochromis fire red


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> haplochromis sp. ruby?





Hobbes1911 said:


> No haplochromis fire red


No and no :icon_smil


----------



## Hobbes1911

ouch


----------



## Hobbes1911

haplochromis sp. blue fire fin


----------



## legomaniac89

Keep trying. It's not a _Haplochromis_, if that helps


----------



## mistergreen

are you sure it's not a hybrid? those colors, those colors..

I'll take a stab at it just by the color.

haplochromis sp. ruby green


----------



## Hobbes1911

http://www.africancichlids.net/gallery/haplochromis_blue_fire_fin0.jpg

Damn you, this fish looks just like it


----------



## mistergreen

legomaniac89 said:


> Keep trying. It's not a _Haplochromis_, if that helps


oh, that 's a clue, it got reclassified from haplochromis.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"


----------



## legomaniac89

mistergreen said:


> are you sure it's not a hybrid? those colors, those colors..
> 
> I'll take a stab at it just by the color.
> 
> haplochromis sp. ruby green


Nope it is a true species. A buddy of mine just got a bunch of these at a cichlid show.



Hobbes1911 said:


> http://www.africancichlids.net/gallery/haplochromis_blue_fire_fin0.jpg
> 
> Damn you, this fish looks just like it


That does look pretty similar, but nope :flick:

Here's another pic of the same fish


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"


Aahh so close! I need a species name!


----------



## Hobbes1911

Xystichromis phytophagus


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> Xystichromis phytophagus


There it is!!!


----------



## Hobbes1911

how about that one:


----------



## legomaniac89

Umm...it's a goby

That's all I got


----------



## Hobbes1911

nice...:flick:


----------



## mistergreen

actually, not a goby at all. It's an Ohio native.
Orangethroat Darter (Etheostoma spectabile)


----------



## Hobbes1911

Oooh nice someone got the genus..... now the species please


----------



## mistergreen

oh, It's got to be a rainbow darter then
Etheostoma caeruleum


----------



## Hobbes1911

nope try again


----------



## legomaniac89

Hmmm...._Etheostoma kantuckeense_?


----------



## legomaniac89

Or is it _Etheostoma collettei_?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> actually, not a goby at all. It's an Ohio native.
> Orangethroat Darter (Etheostoma spectabile)



My truest apologies. This ID is correct. Sorry, I was thinking of a different species and a website I had found, led me to believe the same. I am truly sorry guys. My bad. Mistergreen you have the floor.

I was thinking of this guy Etheostoma flabellare.


----------



## mistergreen

ok.. I thought I was going crazy...

here's one that's in my tank.. clue: it's not what you think it is.


----------



## Hobbes1911

danio tinwini ... yea sorry about the screw up


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> danio tinwini ... yea sorry about the screw up


you got it...I didn't know they gave it a name already.
I know it as TW02.

I have 2 species that I don't think have been Identified yet  ... it would be mean of me to post it on this thread.


----------



## Hobbes1911

It seems like its mainly us two... so this one shouldn't be a biggy then:


----------



## rmc

Rasbora Maculata


----------



## lauraleellbp




----------



## Hobbes1911

rmc said:


> Rasbora Maculata


I'll take it, Boraras maculatus... just to be a stickler :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobbes1911

C. lenticulata?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Nice, first guess, too!


----------



## Hobbes1911

Let's go with this one:


----------



## rmc

Dinner?


----------



## lauraleellbp

[email protected] Mark

It's really hard to tell anything from the bottom... can you help narrow it down some?

Is it a Synodontis or a new world sp?


----------



## Hobbes1911

I would guess that this thing is a little hard to ID .... Head shot

BTW how do you embed pics stored on the desktop? Since I'm running low on attachment space


----------



## mistergreen

gahhh, I've seen this cat somewhere before.

Oh, and on the image, you can post the image on a photo site like photobucket and then post the image.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Pylodictis olivaris aka Flathead catfish?


----------



## cyfan964

Man no idea on that one....


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Pylodictis olivaris aka Flathead catfish?


Since I fish for flatheads i know they have a much flatter head than that... Unless it grows that way as they mature. Guess I've never seen one under about 2 lbs. Does kind of look like one!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yeah, that would have to be a Juvie... but from the pics I'm pulling up on Google of juvies, I THINK it might be it?

Where'd Hobbes go? LOL


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Pylodictis olivaris aka Flathead catfish?


And could it be? I've baffled the major fish brains of this forum? It's a horrible shot I know, but there aren't a lot of these around...... Think Borneo


----------



## cyfan964

Glyptothorax exodon?


----------



## Hobbes1911

And this time, I'm almost certain that this fish is the one I'm thinking of ...:hihi:


----------



## Hobbes1911

cyfan964 said:


> Glyptothorax exodon?



Very impressive..... well done


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Very impressive..... well done


I wasn't even sure that fish actually existed! I've read articles on it. Doesn't it produce a sort of sticky adhesive that allows it to secure itself to rocks in swiftly moving water?


----------



## Hobbes1911

something along those lines...... and for the longest time, they thought it was a fluke or hybrid since they couldn't find a second one. Its more like suction cups, somewhat of a goby-catfish middle thing... yes I know very eloquent :icon_redf


----------



## lauraleellbp

Shoot, I couldn't have gotten much further off! LOL

You looking for a new pic, cyfan?


----------



## Hobbes1911

And one more thing... mistergreen my hat off to you since this game is rather interesting. Great idea.


----------



## cyfan964

Yup... I'll post one shortly.


----------



## mistergreen

thanks, this game was on another forum but people stopped playing since they ran out of fish they own to post


----------



## cyfan964

This one could be tough... River fish, but I'm slightly farther north than most of you!


----------



## Hobbes1911

First thing that came to mind was rotauge... but then again we're not in germany. Is the snout bitten off?


----------



## Hobbes1911

Notropis lutrensis


----------



## cyfan964

This one is probably a bit hard... although I think they are even in Louisiana....

I'll give a hint. There are only two species in this entire genus. They also have Vampire-tetra like teeth.


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Notropis lutrensis


Try again.. I may be the only person alive that actually keeps these guys in an aquarium .


----------



## Hobbes1911

payara

:iamwithst


----------



## Hobbes1911

Hiodon tergisus


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> payara
> 
> :iamwithst


Not a vampire tetra! I'll give another couple of hints... it's a delicacy in Winnipeg. And there is a baseball team there named after it.


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Hiodon tergisus


Right genus!


----------



## Hobbes1911

hiodon alosoides


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> hiodon alosoides


VERY impressed. Nice work.


----------



## Hobbes1911

I got no ideas guys, someone else go.... I have a nice Lampeye in my 30gal, but I don't know what it is :icon_redf if you want to go with that?


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> I got no ideas guys, someone else go.... I have a nice Lampeye in my 30gal, but I don't know what it is :icon_redf if you want to go with that?


Let's try it!


----------



## Hobbes1911

Until I switch computers, this one: What's the hawaiian name for it, rather than the latin classification:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2255313435_628806429a.jpg


----------



## lauraleellbp




----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> Until I switch computers, this one: What's the hawaiian name for it, rather than the latin classification:
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2078/2255313435_628806429a.jpg


Picasso triggerfish, Rhinecanthus aculeatus

Humu-Humu is all I can find, but I think that's just triggerfish in general?


----------



## Hobbes1911

picasso yes, humu humus is just trigger fish yes, the name is a bit longer


----------



## Hobbes1911

geophagus


----------



## lauraleellbp

Humuhumu-nukunuku-apua'a?


----------



## cyfan964

_Aequidens of some sort?_



lauraleellbp said:


>


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> geophagus


Nope. Wrong genus.


----------



## cyfan964

_viridis???_


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> _Aequidens of some sort?_


Right genus.

What's the rest?


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> _viridis???_


Bingo!


----------



## steve_dowg2001

pumpkin seed lol


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Bingo!


Must be a wild caught one... The spot gave him away, but the ones I have seen in the trade and owned are always a lot lighter and more gold than that!


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Humuhumu-nukunuku-apua'a?


Knocked out of the park


----------



## cyfan964

steve_dowg2001 said:


> pumpkin seed lol


I thought the same thing initially! Looks kinda like a bluegill/pumpkinseed.


----------



## cyfan964

I don't know if this one will be easy or not :/.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yep, it's WC. Bob caught it on a hook and line with a piece of Biotodoma cupido as bait. Caught this gorgeous guy with him:


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> I don't know if this one will be easy or not :/.


It's a shellie! Neolamp whatever... gotta go google the spelling ROFL


----------



## cyfan964

I've always wanted to go on a fishing expedition in either south america or africa.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Neolamprologus pulcher Daffodil


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Neolamprologus pulcher Daffodil


Nope.... right genus.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Neolamprologus caudopunctatus Red Fin


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> Neolamprologus caudopunctatus Red Fin


There it is... Probably the coolest little fish I have ever kept! They never close their fins. They are constantly cruising around in full display. They have awesome personalities.


----------



## lauraleellbp

N. caudopunctatus?


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOL should have hit "refresh"


----------



## legomaniac89

_Neolamprologus caudopunctatus_

LOL ninja'd me and Laura


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> I've always wanted to go on a fishing expedition in either south america or africa.


August was my first ever trip like that- I LOVED it and hope to go on another soon! Peru is probably next on my list...


----------



## lauraleellbp




----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> August was my first ever trip like that- I LOVED it and hope to go on another soon! Peru is probably next on my list...


I envy you.


----------



## cyfan964

_Apistogramma trifasciata_


----------



## archer772

Taeniacara candidi??????


----------



## Hobbes1911

How about that one: http://w3.exeter.k12.pa.us/~techteam/images/fish_clipart_6.gif


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> _Apistogramma trifasciata_


Yup.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> How about that one: http://w3.exeter.k12.pa.us/~techteam/images/fish_clipart_6.gif


Orangandredi animaticus


----------



## cyfan964

Let's try another saltwater one... I'm king of cichlids . Laura this one was caught within 15 miles of your house I bet!!!


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Orangandredi animaticus



Hahahahahaha!!! Nice taxonomy!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looks like a snapper, but IDK reef fish as well as I should- I grew up in Tampa! lol


----------



## cyfan964

The "soaplike" substance is a clue!


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Orangandredi animaticus


Nice new genus has been established


----------



## Hobbes1911

its a soapfish Rypticus Saponaceus ???


----------



## cyfan964

Hobbes1911 said:


> its a soapfish Rypticus Saponaceus ???


Bingo. Nice work.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I've never caught a soapfish! LOL

Rypticus saponaceus


----------



## Hobbes1911

Head shot


----------



## Hobbes1911

is it just us three?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Off and on LOL

I think that one is going to be some work.

Here's one IDK what is


----------



## cyfan964

ughhhhh i don't know either of those....


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yours IS a goby of some sort, right?


----------



## cyfan964

Is this some sort of gudgeon?



Hobbes1911 said:


> Head shot


----------



## Hobbes1911

yes this time it IS a goby....

I don't even know where to start with yours.... although I have seen those kind of eyes before


----------



## mistergreen

i think it's a goby. No way to id unless you're the king of goby.

and lauralee's is a killi?


----------



## jjp2

I beleive lauraleellbp's is a killi of some type.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Any clues on yours laura?


----------



## lauraleellbp

And the goby is FW, not SW?

There's so many bizillions of Gobies... ROFL


I know I've seen those eyes on mine, too- they're so distinctive! But I haven't for the life of me found that one yet.


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehehe ok small hint.... they from australia and probably one of the most robust fish out there FW


----------



## cyfan964

Chlamydogobius eremius?


----------



## Hobbes1911

cyfan964 said:


> Chlamydogobius eremius?


Chi ching.... nice work. Used to keep and breed them for now probably ten years.


----------



## cyfan964

Laura yours looks like something from the _Chromaphyosemion_ genus

Now that I think about it though... why would a killi be spending time that far down in the water column?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm pretty sure mine was WC in Bolivia. I've looked through 100s of pics of killies and pyrrhulina over the past several months, and no hits yet.


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> Chlamydogobius eremius?


Oh nice work!


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> Laura yours looks like something from the _Chromaphyosemion_ genus


Yeah, the coloration and finnage are similar, but those eyes... plus I think all of those are African?


----------



## mistergreen

that killi might be this guy
PACHYPANCHAX OMALONOTUS
obviously the fins are much longer, maybe bred for long fins.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Epiplatys genus maybe?


----------



## lauraleellbp

mistergreen said:


> that killi might be this guy
> PACHYPANCHAX OMALONOTUS
> obviously the fins are much longer, maybe bred for long fins.


I'm about 95% sure this was a wild-caught fish, it was in a tank with other wild-caughts in Bolivia.

I've been looking in the Panchax genus- but do you know how many fish are in just that one genus? ROFL


----------



## Hobbes1911

Epiplatys esekanus similar?


----------



## lauraleellbp

The shape is still good, but no eyes, and we're still in Africa with that one?

I'm pretty sure these people didn't have the option to be importing fish from anywhere...


----------



## Hobbes1911

epiplatys dageti without stripes... check this pic http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CWbpTqS90.../m9CrYoiTynA/s1600/dageti_blog_wrongcol_k.jpg


----------



## lauraleellbp

Still the wrong continent, though. :icon_conf

Mebbe we should skip this one?


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Still the wrong continent, though. :icon_conf
> 
> Mebbe we should skip this one?



Let's just go with Bolivian Killifish


----------



## Hobbes1911

pterolebias ?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think I need to get out of the Nothobranchiidae family all together- though the body shape is right, those are all endemic to Africa and Asia... I need a fish native to South America.


----------



## Hobbes1911

pterolebias longipinni 

Here is a list that I was working through slowly. Search for bolivia then you might get somewhere: http://www.killi.net/species/stats/species/all/


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> pterolebias ?


Hey- I think we're getting there!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> pterolebias longipinni


I think you're on to something here.

I don't read French well enough, though, and no German at all- and that's the only stuff I can find! ROFL


----------



## Hobbes1911

German, I'm fluent and French I can get along well.... what website?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Or Japanese either... *sigh* http://images.google.com/imgres?img...bias&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBR_enUS271US273&sa=G&um=1

But if they're found in Nicaragua, chances are good they're in Bolivia!


----------



## Hobbes1911

no kanji for me


----------



## lauraleellbp

Know what, I'm quite happy with that ID! lol


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> German, I'm fluent and French I can get along well.... what website?


Oh- here http://images.google.com/imgres?img...bias&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBR_enUS271US273&sa=G&um=1


----------



## Hobbes1911

haha well it looks close, quite close....


----------



## Hobbes1911

Now, now.... German yes, Dutch no....


----------



## lauraleellbp

Oops ROFL


----------



## Hobbes1911

This one maybe? http://www.cka.org/pzonat51.jpg


----------



## mistergreen

Since we're IDing mystery fish. Can you guys help ID this this barb??

The females, I'm assuming








the blurred male coloration









and just wanted to show off the colors of my giant danio


----------



## Hobbes1911

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&sa=N&start=18&um=1&ei=is9CS6msAsa-nge927W0BA maybe?


----------



## Hobbes1911

or rather this one http://iktusaqua.free.fr/Puntius_shalynius.jpg


----------



## N1CK

what about this killie


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> or rather this one http://iktusaqua.free.fr/Puntius_shalynius.jpg


man, you're good. I think that's it.


----------



## Hobbes1911

glad I could help. I'll post the lampeye tomorrow. Good night everyone.


----------



## Hobbes1911

This one I have no Idea what is called:


----------



## boltp777

my guess is Pachypanchax playfairi or Pseudomugil signifer


----------



## rmc

I'm thinking epiplatys or oryzias


----------



## mistergreen

a juvi Plataplochilus ngaensis? is the closest I can see. the tail is off though.


----------



## legomaniac89

Gonna hijack here. Here's a marine fish that needs an ID. I'm pretty sure he's a blenny of some kind, but I honestly have no clue.


----------



## rmc

If I can find my SW books I'll look it up but the spines make me wonder if it isn't one of the scorpionfish. Grab it with your bare hand and let me know if it burns really bad. J/K


----------



## legomaniac89

rmc said:


> If I can find my SW books I'll look it up but the spines make me wonder if it isn't one of the scorpionfish. Grab it with your bare hand and let me know if it burns really bad. J/K


Lol actually, I have. Before I took these pictures, I was poking him around to get him out in the open. If he was going to sting me, I have a feeling he would have already.


----------



## rmc

Google long-nose weedfish.


----------



## lauraleellbp

rmc said:


> Google long-nose weedfish.


Whose mother gave them that name?


----------



## legomaniac89

That weedfish looks pretty similar. I had a friend who's in the aquarium service business tell me he saw this fish on his ordering sheet a while back. He says it's a blenny of some kind, but he hasn't seen it on there since.

This has been driving me crazy for the past 2 months


----------



## mistergreen

lauraleellbp said:


> Whose mother gave them that name?


mrs. long-nose weedfish, of course.

I'll have a fish to post tomorrow. I can't even find a decent one online.


----------



## mistergreen

ok, give it a shot. I know what it is.


----------



## lauraleellbp

A Devario, but not any of these:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...FL&q=devario hudson&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## lauraleellbp

*Devario chrysotaeniatus? *


----------



## mistergreen

wrong genus on both cases lol.


----------



## lauraleellbp

It's not a female Xiphophorus, is it? It _looks_ more like an egglayer...


----------



## paulrw

i have no idea about the current fish. but i have to say this is a great thread! i've learned alot so thanks everyone!


----------



## rmc

Brachydanio Choprai maybe but it's kinda difficult to tell with that photo and angle.


----------



## mistergreen

it is a danio!

hint. it doesn't have a sp. name yet, I don't think. It has a common name.


----------



## Hobbes1911

danio choprae aka glowlight danio?


----------



## mistergreen

RMC mentioned choprae but it's not it.
This guy is very close to choprae.


----------



## rmc

pearl danio - Danio albolineatus?


----------



## Hobbes1911

danio sp. hikari


----------



## mistergreen

no, and no.
will post a more revealing picture later.


----------



## rmc

Did anyone ever tell you that you're a rotten person?


----------



## GTR

Better put some makeup on the next picture or tell me it weighs at least 5 lbs and tastes good or I doubt it will make the front page of any hobby mag.


:runs for cover:

lol

SteveU


----------



## lauraleellbp

rmc said:


> did anyone ever tell you that you're a rotten person?


lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

Next time try posting just a half a fin and see how long it will take us to figure that one out.  :icon_twis :wink:

Burma Danio?


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> Next time try posting just a half a fin and see how long it will take us to figure that one out.  :icon_twis :wink:
> 
> Burma Danio?


Hey, at least you can sorta see the coloring on that fish.

yes, I believe it is burmese/myanmar.


----------



## mistergreen

here you go








here's choprai for comparison.


----------



## rmc




----------



## mistergreen

name?


----------



## rmc

Oops!! That's just a pick of the Choprae I had in one of my tanks. They really are a striking fish. I found out the hard way that Discus really like them too.


----------



## Hobbes1911

is it a hybrid?


----------



## mistergreen

rmc said:


> Oops!! That's just a pick of the Choprae I had in one of my tanks. They really are a striking fish. I found out the hard way that Discus really like them too.


yeah, I have 3. They look better against a dark background. The orange really pops. I have mine against a white background.



Hobbes1911 said:


> is it a hybrid?


Nope. A very close relative. If nobody gets it, I'll reveal the name tonight. And WIN the game!


----------



## Hobbes1911

you got me on that one.... I'm lost, I must have looked at several dozen danios. Is it one of the TWs? How about this one Nothern glowlight danio?:


----------



## Hobbes1911

Or magdalena?


----------



## garuf

Hobbes1911 said:


> This one I have no Idea what is called:


That is a very pretty male lampeye killi. There are two slight colour varieties that's the one that I bought sold as cm. empiricus.


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> How about this one Nothern glowlight danio?:


you got it. I will accept that answer. darn, thought I stumped you guys.
Danio putaoensis (I just found the latin name for it)
northern glowlight

The major distinction with this guy vs d. choprai, the fish is larger, longer barbels and they have more broken stripes.


----------



## rmc




----------



## mistergreen

^^^ that's a crazy looking goby thingy


----------



## GTR

I know. You are tempting me. lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> you got it. I will accept that answer. darn, thought I stumped you guys.
> Danio putaoensis (I just found the latin name for it)
> northern glowlight
> 
> The major distinction with this guy vs d. choprai, the fish is larger, longer barbels and they have more broken stripes.



HA hehehe took me a while.... alright the next one is on you guys, I'm out for dinner... sushi to be more exact hehe


----------



## mistergreen

yummm, sushi. Haven't had that in a while.

the fish:
Hypseleotris compressa - Empire Gudgeon


----------



## rmc

Actually, his name is Fred but you got it right.


----------



## lauraleellbp

rmc said:


>


THAT is a cool fish!

Is he yours, Mark?

How big do they get and do you have more??... :help:


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> you got it. I will accept that answer. darn, thought I stumped you guys.
> Danio putaoensis (I just found the latin name for it)
> northern glowlight
> 
> The major distinction with this guy vs d. choprai, the fish is larger, longer barbels and they have more broken stripes.



Mate, I think you might have to check that taxonomy again. All the articles I find on Danio putaoensis mention that it is a variant of D. choprai. Furthermore, they also state that the name Danio putaoensis itself is either made up or obsolete, since this fish is D. choprai var. "putao" if you will.

http://www.redorbit.com/education/reference_library/fish/glowlight_danio/2428/index.html


----------



## Hobbes1911

Lets try this one...


----------



## lauraleellbp

I think it's a rasbora but I haven't found it yet.

Look at THIS thing I ran across, though!!!
http://blogs.discovery.com/news_animal/2009/02/see-a-fish-with-a-transparent-head.html


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> Mate, I think you might have to check that taxonomy again. All the articles I find on Danio putaoensis mention that it is a variant of D. choprai. Furthermore, they also state that the name Danio putaoensis itself is either made up or obsolete, since this fish is D. choprai var. "putao" if you will.
> 
> http://www.redorbit.com/education/reference_library/fish/glowlight_danio/2428/index.html


yeah, I know the name putaoensis is sketchy but I think the real name for now is danio sp. northern glowlight. They're still working out the classification.


----------



## Hobbes1911

wow that thing is freaky.... really really cool. Nature is still the best engineer there is.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Rasbora not quite


----------



## mistergreen

lauraleellbp said:


> I think it's a rasbora but I haven't found it yet.
> 
> Look at THIS thing I ran across, though!!!
> http://blogs.discovery.com/news_animal/2009/02/see-a-fish-with-a-transparent-head.html


the girl fish says to the boy fish, "Hey, I really like the look of your brain."

that fish looks like that fish they recently found in sumatra/sulawesi.


----------



## mistergreen

found it
Danionella translucida


----------



## garuf

Danionella Dracula?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> found it
> Danionella translucida


Nice


----------



## cyfan964

I'll post one for mistergreen since he isn't here, I'm bored, and I don't think he'll care .


----------



## J.B.

Black belt cichlid - Vieja maculicauda


----------



## cyfan964

J.B. said:


> Black belt cichlid - Vieja maculicauda


Nope try again.  

Edit: Let me check quick that may be the new Genus :/

You are correct! Didn't know it got changed from _Herichthys_ How long ago did that happen?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Doesn't Mo have some of those, JB? I think JB should be disqualified... just on general principles...  :bounce:

Ya gotta post a pic now!


----------



## mistergreen

Since JB isn't going,

I netted this guy out of a tributary of the Miami River.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Pimephales notatus


----------



## mistergreen

I shouldn't have posted such a ubiquitous little fish 
I have another one that's a bit rarer I'll post later.
your turn.


----------



## Hobbes1911

tah dah


----------



## lauraleellbp

Corydoras nanus?


----------



## lauraleellbp

No, the markings aren't quite right; I think it's C. bilineatus 'San Juan'

That's my final answer.

(Unless I'm wrong...)


----------



## Hobbes1911

Hmmm lets go with nanus - your turn laura


----------



## lauraleellbp

(I still think it's the 2nd LOL)


----------



## Hobbes1911

a loach


----------



## Hobbes1911

Leptobotia pellegrini?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hobbes1911 said:


> Leptobotia pellegrini?


Nailed it.


----------



## Hobbes1911

one fish two fish red fish blue fish:


----------



## mistergreen

a baby PUNTIUS FILAMENTOSUS?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is that an adult fish?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> a baby PUNTIUS FILAMENTOSUS?


Narp


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Is that an adult fish?


Yarp


----------



## JennaH

rasbora brittani?


----------



## Hobbes1911

JennaH said:


> rasbora brittani?


No....


----------



## mistergreen

is it a microrasbora?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> is it a microrasbora?


Kinda, it doesn't go as genus rasbora, hint hint but yes it is rather small.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Boraras micros?


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Boraras micros?


Nope


----------



## lauraleellbp

Microrasbora aka Microdevario nana?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Microrasbora microphthalma I can't find a pic of anywhere...


----------



## Hobbes1911

Nope, I'll be a bit more helpful... it's a cyprinid...


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOL

Yeah, thanks, that's SUPER helpful... :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is it a Devario sp?


----------



## mistergreen

is it a fish?


----------



## Hobbes1911

actually it is way more helpful than you think it is... Hint Hint Hint


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> is it a fish?


LOL hehe it's photoshop: back end of a cow mixed with a tucan


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Is it a Devario sp?


Nope


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is it a Cyprinion sp?


----------



## lauraleellbp

No, I think all of those are big... what about Cyprinus?


----------



## lauraleellbp

OMG do you know how many fish are in that genus??!!:confused1:


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Is it a Cyprinion sp?


No.... but it is a CYRPINID


----------



## lauraleellbp

Dude- at least half the freshwater fish in Asia are Cyprinids... and that's a LOT of fish!!


----------



## mistergreen

I have a feeling this guy is a barb... most barbs have that dot in the back.

Barboides gracilis


----------



## Hobbes1911

lauraleellbp said:


> Dude- at least half the freshwater fish in Asia are Cyprinids... and that's a LOT of fish!!


I know, and thats not the point... there is a database (and now I'm giving it away), lets say, that is much more local than asia.


----------



## mistergreen

lauraleellbp said:


> Dude- at least half the freshwater fish in Asia are Cyprinids... and that's a LOT of fish!!


Don't forget the fish in N. america... they're cyprinids too.


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> I have a feeling this guy is a barb... most barbs have that dot in the back.
> 
> Barboides gracilis


Bingo... good one, 

And cyprinid, because we classify with family classes:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/13-Barboides_gracilis_Barboides_gracilis.html


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> Bingo... good one,
> 
> And cyprinid, because we classify with family classes:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myfish/13-Barboides_gracilis_Barboides_gracilis.html


thank the fish gods.


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOL

Your turn mistergreen.


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> thank the fish gods.


 your turn


----------



## mistergreen

ok...
guess who this guy is.


----------



## Hobbes1911

johnny darter etheostoma nigrum


----------



## mistergreen

I knew you'd get it.
correct.


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> I knew you'd get it.
> correct.


Hmmm I cheated... I breed them in the basement


----------



## mistergreen

alright dude, what's your profession? ichthyologist?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> alright dude, what's your profession? ichthyologist?


I wish, I'm only 24 and still trying to figure out my future... probably medicine, but who knows. 

I used to work in the ichthyology department in a natural history museum in Germany where I had to sort and classify many different catches from all over the world. 

Other than that I'm just a fish crazy... total fish crazy I guess :confused1:

Now looking for a new pic...


----------



## mistergreen

hey, since you cheated. I'll post another one.


----------



## Hobbes1911

HAHA nice... and I just found one... I'll hold on to it for later.


----------



## lauraleellbp

mistergreen said:


> hey, since you cheated. I'll post another one.
> View attachment 17606


OMG I saw that tonight... but I've looked through 100s of fish... *sigh*

I think it's a Devario, though...


----------



## mistergreen

nope, not a devario


----------



## Hobbes1911

killi?


----------



## mistergreen

kinda, yeah
if you look carefully, you can get the family


----------



## Hobbes1911

Movie time now.... watching up in the air


----------



## Hobbes1911

Some sort of Micropanchax?


----------



## mistergreen

nope. The family is found all over east asia


----------



## Hobbes1911

guppy? or platy? as in poecilia?


----------



## RcScRs

Danio? Some wierd Rainbow?


----------



## mistergreen

my bad... it's actually considered a 'killi' but not a poecilia. But I'm hesitant to call it a killi.
it's family is found all over east asia.


----------



## mistergreen

not a danio, or rainbow.


----------



## Hobbes1911

one of the platys.... like epiplatys or psudoepiplatys


----------



## mistergreen

not a platy, epi, or psuedo

it's only called killi, but not really


----------



## cyfan964

Killi like fish are near impossible to id I think... Might need some more hints!


----------



## mistergreen

this species is found near certain rainbows.


----------



## mistergreen

one more hint... the family of fish can be found in fw & brackish waters too. I think this specific species is purely fw though.


----------



## Hobbes1911

and its purely asian?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I got nada.


----------



## Hobbes1911

is it a cyprinidontiform?


----------



## mistergreen

ok. big ol' clue.
it's not in the order cyprinidontiform.
it's in Beloniformes

originally, this group was placed in the cyprinidontiform, hence the confusion.


----------



## mistergreen

one more big clue, Frank sells a relative of this guy.


----------



## Hobbes1911

oryzias sp?


----------



## mistergreen

^^^YaY! now what species?


----------



## Hobbes1911

oryzias nanning?


----------



## mistergreen

nope.
I think my earlier clue of who it was found with might give it away.


----------



## Hobbes1911

o. mekongensis


----------



## Hobbes1911

no its not its celebensis


----------



## mistergreen

there you go, o. celebensis.
nice species huh?


----------



## Hobbes1911

hmmmm I was actually checking out Adrianichthyidae earlier, but google had nothing much to offer so I went away .... turned out to be wrong hehe oh well couple hours later and hundreds of fish later finally.


----------



## mistergreen

yeah, some people still call the rice fish, Japanese Killi but they're not killis at all.


----------



## Hobbes1911

this one:


----------



## RcScRs

Akysidae or Ictaluridae family?


----------



## Hobbes1911

RcScRs said:


> Akysidae or Ictaluridae family?


Not quite


----------



## legomaniac89

^^_Tachysurus virgatus_


----------



## lauraleellbp

Pseudobagrus virgatus 

(did it used to be Tachysurus?_)_


----------



## legomaniac89

lauraleellbp said:


> Pseudobagrus virgatus
> 
> (did it used to be Tachysurus?_)_


Planetcatfish has it listed as a _Tachysurus_, but _Pseudobagrus virgatus _is shown as a synonym: http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1773

Anywho, here's a new one


----------



## mistergreen

oh boy, 
lots of corydoras
I'll take a stab at it.

Corydoras osteocarus?


----------



## legomaniac89

mistergreen said:


> oh boy,
> lots of corydoras
> I'll take a stab at it.
> 
> Corydoras osteocarus?


Dang man. First try :thumbsup:


----------



## mistergreen

woah,
I'm not good with catfish at all and lots of cories to check out.


----------



## mistergreen

ok,
the big guy in the picture


----------



## Hobbes1911

Campostoma anomalum


----------



## mistergreen

yup.


----------



## Hobbes1911

hmmmm i got to think of a really good one now....


----------



## Hobbes1911

this one


----------



## mistergreen

this isn't it but to narrow down the options
bloodfin tetra, Aphyocharax anisitsi


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> this isn't it but to narrow down the options
> bloodfin tetra, Aphyocharax anisitsi


Nope


----------



## legomaniac89

_Micralestes occidentalis_


----------



## Hobbes1911

legomaniac89 said:


> _Micralestes occidentalis_


Nope


----------



## legomaniac89

I got nothing then. That was my only guess


----------



## mistergreen

surprisingly, there are lots of charcins with red fins.

Chalceus macrolepidotus - Pink-tailed Chalceus?


----------



## mistergreen

did you guys know there a 2 species of rummy nose? I had no idea. I had a Hemigrammus bleheri - Firehead Tetra all this time. The other species is Hemigrammus rhodostomus - Rummy-nose tetra

holy cow! 3 different rummy nose.
Petitella georgiae - False Rummy-nose


----------



## legomaniac89

Actually there's 3. Check out_ Petitella georgiae_, the False Rummynose.


----------



## mistergreen

legomaniac89 said:


> Actually there's 3. Check out_ Petitella georgiae_, the False Rummynose.


ninja-ed you..


----------



## legomaniac89

Haha yeah ya did.. I type too slow lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> surprisingly, there are lots of charcins with red fins.
> 
> Chalceus macrolepidotus - Pink-tailed Chalceus?


Nope


----------



## CL

This thread has gotten surprisingly popular 
Great thread, Mr.G.


----------



## Hobbes1911

haha yea only it seems like there are only a few of us actually playing.


----------



## legomaniac89

How's about a hint. I think you got us stumped with that last one


----------



## mistergreen

is it a PHENACOGRAMMUS sp?


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> is it a PHENACOGRAMMUS sp?


Nope... really you need a hint already :tongue:?


----------



## legomaniac89

I'm gonna lose sleep over this fish lol


----------



## Hobbes1911

They aren't the nicest of fish.... South american


----------



## Hobbes1911

Haha hmmm


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> They aren't the nicest of fish.... South american


Well that limits it down to like...99% of the world's Characins :hihi:


----------



## Hobbes1911

legomaniac89 said:


> Well that limits it down to like...99% of the world's Characins :hihi:


Well come now... I was going to say 98% :flick:


----------



## legomaniac89

Hobbes1911 said:


> Well come now... I was going to say 98% :flick:


Ehh. I rounded up :icon_smil


----------



## Hobbes1911

touchee..... roud:


----------



## Hobbes1911

A close relative can be found in brazil


----------



## neumahrs

Seriously this one was hard but its a Bryconops sp. Curuá-Una


----------



## Hobbes1911

nice very niceroud:roud::bounce:


----------



## neumahrs

Thanks, the big eyes made it a little easier for me. 
Try this one


----------



## cyfan964

A barb! lol... I know i've seen this before.


----------



## cyfan964

_Puntius kelumi_. I was just looking at this the other day actually. Relatively new I believe.


----------



## mistergreen

where did you guys even find a picture of Bryconops sp. Curuá-Una? google turned up nothing.


----------



## Hobbes1911

there he is http://images.google.com/images?q=b...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## cyfan964

This one might be easy... I don't know.


----------



## neumahrs

I was so sure that barb would have stumped people for a little while. You're right cyfan, it was discovered back in 2008.

Debauwi catfish!!!


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> I was so sure that barb would have stumped people for a little while. You're right cyfan, it was discovered back in 2008.
> 
> Debauwi catfish!!!


Yup! I think I may have gone a bit easy on that one... I'll do better next time!


----------



## neumahrs

This one should be fun.


----------



## cyfan964

Wow.... Apisto something. I think i know where to check on this one .


----------



## neumahrs

Lol I was considering putting up a random female apisto pic up but that would be just mean since so many look identical to each other.


----------



## cyfan964

Some kind of borellii?


----------



## neumahrs

cyfan964 said:


> Some kind of borellii?


nope


----------



## Hobbes1911

A. sp. breitbinden


----------



## neumahrs

Hobbes1911 said:


> A. sp. breitbinden


roud:


----------



## synanthrope

I saw this fish in a feeder tank. It was housed with rosy red minnows (both the pink ones and fathead minnows in natural coloration) and a few feeder goldfish. You can't tell much from this picture, but it is larger and faster than the rosy minnows. It is apparently by-catch from some feeder fish breeding operation that supplies Petco. Any ideas? Some native North American fish? Anyone seen similar fish in a Petco feeder tank before? Apparently they get a lot of by-catch species including tadpoles and crayfish with their feeders on a regular basis, but this is the first time I've seen these fish, and there were only a few of them in there with the rest, each about three to four inches long. Very fusiform body, large mouth and eye, anal fin has long base, light stripe along mid-body.


----------



## Hobbes1911

This guy


----------



## Hobbes1911

haha oops here is the fish


----------



## neumahrs

Astyanax fasciatus


----------



## Hobbes1911

Nope


----------



## snafu

Astyanax aeneus?
Astyanax validus?


----------



## legomaniac89

It's not a Yellow Devil Tetra, is it?


----------



## Hobbes1911

nope nope and nope


----------



## psybock

Buenos Aires Tetra? Or silvertip tetra b/c they look similiar...


----------



## cyfan964

It has to be an _Astyanax_. _Astyanax mexicanus_?


----------



## legomaniac89

_Astyanax bimaculatus_


----------



## neumahrs

Lol, I think Hobbes enjoys tormenting us with Characins.

Astyanax metae?


----------



## mistergreen

ASTYANAX NICARAGUENSIS
Astyanax bimaculatus


----------



## Hobbes1911

its not an Astyanax if that helps. And yes, I do, very much.... Life is good :icon_mrgr


----------



## neumahrs

Argh stupid tetras why must you all look alike!!! 


Anyways hmmm Hemigrammus caudovittatus?


----------



## Hobbes1911

nope


----------



## legomaniac89

Grrr...he looks just like this http://aqua.andy.tw/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=149153
Scroll down a bit past the Headstanders

And this: http://www.fishbase.de/Summary/speciesSummary.php?id=4475&lang=bahasa


----------



## Hobbes1911

agree, but according to fishbase, the fish I showed you guys is a different genus entirely.


----------



## snafu

here's a wild arse guess... Rachoviscus sp?


----------



## Kawi

I'll give a clue, its in genus Bryconamericu_s. Looks very similar to __A_styanax.


----------



## snafu

aha! Bryconamericus scleroparius
it's the first image you see when you do a google image search for Byrconamericus.

here's an easier one (sorry for the poor pic quality) ...


----------



## Hobbes1911

nice


----------



## legomaniac89

You guys are really making me start to despise Characins. Just so you know :biggrin:

Is that one a _Nematobrycon_ sp.?


----------



## snafu

it sure is! roud: Nematobrycon amphiloxus.


----------



## legomaniac89

Woot! Where'd you find a pic of it? Google turns up nothing.

EDIT: Or is that one of your own pics?


----------



## legomaniac89

Here ya go


----------



## neumahrs

Oh a haplochromis....is it a Haplochromis lithobates?

PS Thank you for not picking a Characin


----------



## legomaniac89

Nope, and no problem . I kinda know my cichlids, but Characins...not so much


----------



## snafu

legomaniac89 said:


> Woot! Where'd you find a pic of it? Google turns up nothing.
> 
> EDIT: Or is that one of your own pics?


yeah, it's one of my own. i keep a number of emperor tetra, including N. palmeri, N. lacortei, and N. amphiloxus.


----------



## neumahrs

ok then how about auloncara....maylandi?


----------



## legomaniac89

Nope


----------



## rmc

Billy Idol?


----------



## legomaniac89

Close, but no


----------



## legomaniac89

However, I do see the resemblance


----------



## cyfan964

Gahhh I'm a cichlid guy I should know that. It looks like a _Copadichromis_


----------



## cyfan964

Duhh... it is a Haplochromine... that _Haplochromis lithobates_ threw me off. It's _Otopharynx lithobates_.


----------



## legomaniac89

Bingo!


----------



## cyfan964

I'll stick with cichlids... this one could be pretty tough.


----------



## rmc

Labeotropheus..........fuelleborni?


----------



## legomaniac89

_Labeotropheus trewavasae_?


----------



## lauraleellbp

I know! I know!

It's a yellow Lab.

:thumbsup:


:flick:


----------



## rmc

It is a semi-aggressive, mbuna-type cichlid that orginates from Lake Malawi which is one of the rift lakes located in Eastern Africa. In their natural habitat they graze on aufwuchs and will usually adapt to accept most staple aquarium foods. They are mouthbrooders, prefer higher ph in the 8.0 range but will tolerate higher and lower ph levels. They are also good with garlic, butter, and a pinch of salt.


----------



## cyfan964

rmc said:


> It is a semi-aggressive, mbuna-type cichlid that orginates from Lake Malawi which is one of the rift lakes located in Eastern Africa. In their natural habitat they graze on aufwuchs and will usually adapt to accept most staple aquarium foods. They are mouthbrooders, prefer higher ph in the 8.0 range but will tolerate higher and lower ph levels. They are also good with garlic, butter, and a pinch of salt.


That is completely correct! Now what is it's scientific name? No one has guessed it so far. I got 6 of these fish from a guy in Cincinnati about 5 years ago and I can't even find a fish in this same genus on the market anymore.


----------



## lauraleellbp

You're positive it's not a hybrid?


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> You're positive it's not a hybrid?


100% positive. I just need the genus... I don't need a specific epithet since it is just spp. I won't even ask for the locale on this one . And I'll give you a hint as well. If you type the correct genus into google my exact picture is the first image.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looks alot like Pseudotropheus, but I don't see any like this one...


----------



## lauraleellbp

Lake Malawi or Lake Tangyanika?


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Looks alot like Pseudotropheus, but I don't see any like this one...


Not a Pseudotropheus or a Tropheus. It's in lake Malawi and is a mbuna.


----------



## cyfan964

One more hint. The genus starts with T.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Aulonocara stuartgranti maleri?

EDIT- NM just saw your last post...


----------



## Solid

Petrotilapia?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Taeniochromis, Taeniolethrinops, Tilapia, Tramitichromis, Trematocranus, Tropheops or Tyrannochromis are all I got!


----------



## cyfan964

lauraleellbp said:


> Taeniochromis, Taeniolethrinops, Tilapia, Tramitichromis, Trematocranus, Tropheops or Tyrannochromis are all I got!


Lol. It's _Tropheops _spp. 'Yellow Chin'. I'll give it to ya Laura!! It was a hard one. I can't find _Tropheops _on the market anywhere.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Aie yai yai!!! :icon_lol:

(Checked on www.cichlid-forum.com for some?)

Ok here's one:


----------



## snafu

kinda looks like a splashing tetra.


----------



## lauraleellbp

snafu said:


> kinda looks like a splashing tetra.


There's lots of fish that go by that common moniker. Need a latin name.


----------



## snafu

it's probably something trickier, but is it Copella arnoldi?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Nope.


----------



## neumahrs

Pyrrhulina laeta?


----------



## lauraleellbp

neumahrs said:


> Pyrrhulina laeta?


Score! :thumbsup:

Your turn to post one!


----------



## neumahrs

Try this one


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looks a lot like Puntius semifasciolatus in color/markings, but the head and overall shape aren't quite right...


----------



## cyfan964

That guy almost looks like a native chub of some sort.


----------



## neumahrs

*laura:* nope 

*cyfan:* I need a scientific name


----------



## cyfan964

_Couesius plumbeus_??


----------



## cyfan964

Is it native to the US?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Semotilus atromaculatus?


----------



## neumahrs

lauraleellbp said:


> Semotilus atromaculatus?


Right family wrong genus

there are some species native to the US, this particular one is not.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is it a Notropis sp?


----------



## neumahrs

nope


----------



## lauraleellbp

neumahrs said:


> Right family wrong genus
> 
> there are some species native to the US, this particular one is not.


*sigh*

Gotta love Cyprinids- there's only 8 bizillion of them...


----------



## cyfan964

_Phoxinus phoxinus_??


----------



## neumahrs

Yep and 4 bazillion of them look kinda the same


----------



## neumahrs

cyfan964 said:


> _Phoxinus phoxinus_??


Yep that would be it:fish:


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> Yep that would be it:fish:


I thought it looked exactly like some native members that I have used for bait :eek5:. Didn't even know they were in Europe as well. Just constantly learning! 

Ok let me find one.


----------



## neumahrs

Same but I have never seen one with that much red markings....figured that pic would throw people off as well.


----------



## cyfan964

Ok here we go! I'll start by giving you a hint: There is a member of this genus that is somewhat common (or at least I have seen it) in the aquarium trade.


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> Same but I have never seen one with that much red markings....figured that pic would throw people off as well.


Yeah it definitely through me for a loop. I knew I had never seen any with that much coloration!


----------



## neumahrs

looks like a carp


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> looks like a carp


Agreed it does look carpish. Think body shape and that carp like mouth.


----------



## neumahrs

A big Myxocyprinus asiaticus


----------



## neumahrs

This one might be a bit tricky


----------



## Albtraum

It is amazing how people on here know the scientific names of so many species of fish! How do you learn?


----------



## neumahrs

Google is your friend... Plus lot of us have tons of fish books (or so I'm assuming), and some of us have too much fish info stuck in our heads.


----------



## cyfan964

The more you are around and keeping fish the more you learn. I also have always had a fascination with scientific nomenclature so I just stick with it and try to keep learning. I'm a Horticulture major so I know all the trees, shrubs, perennials too .

neumahrs this one is gonna be tricky.


----------



## cyfan964

The mouth on it almost makes me think goby?


----------



## GTR

I think with this sort of thing books are your best friend. I'd be hard pressed to even know where to start on Google. lol

SteveU


----------



## cyfan964

I can usually get to a family and then I just have to start looking at all the differernt genuses in that family... and then I usually get there.


----------



## neumahrs

My starting point is usually my freshwater fish atlas or my aqualog books and from there its google search.


----------



## neumahrs

cyfan964 said:


> The mouth on it almost makes me think goby?


Good eye it is in the Gobiidae family.


----------



## Hobbes1911

and damn guys, from the last time I was here there are now two more pages.... impressive


----------



## neumahrs

Thats because we haven't had to deal with characins :tongue:. Instead its been mostly cyprinids...which frankly isn't any easier:icon_sad:.


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> Good eye it is in the Gobiidae family.


_Mistichthys luzonensis_

You made me work for that one. SOOOO many gobies.


----------



## Hobbes1911

neumahrs said:


> Thats because we haven't had to deal with characins :tongue:. Instead its been mostly cyprinids...which frankly isn't any easier:icon_sad:.


Hahaha oh you know.... secretly you love them... :icon_roll


----------



## cyfan964




----------



## mistergreen

Piabucus dentatus?


----------



## neumahrs

mistergreen said:


> Piabucus dentatus?


Yeah thats the first pic that comes up under google with that name so I say you are right. Post your fish now:thumbsup:


----------



## cyfan964

Yup nice work.


----------



## mistergreen

here ya go


----------



## neumahrs

Pristolepis Marginata


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looks alot like a Severum, but looks too small...

Is it a Heros sp?


----------



## neumahrs

It looked a lot like a chromide but wrong color, I then saw the pristolepis and googled it and there was that exact same pic


----------



## lauraleellbp

neumahrs said:


> It looked a lot like a chromide but wrong color, I then saw the pristolepis and googled it and there was that exact same pic


You nailed it!

I'd swear looking at it it was a South American...


----------



## mistergreen

neumahrs said:


> Pristolepis Marginata


correct, you guys are too good at this.


----------



## cyfan964

I think it's actually _Pristolepis fasciata_ 

Edit: maybe not!


----------



## neumahrs

Here you go


----------



## cyfan964

Judging by the fact that that is a drawing can I assume this species is now extinct?


----------



## neumahrs

Doh! Is that a drawing? whoops lol

To answer your question yes it went extinct in the 70s. Its called a clear lake splittail... Let me post a different pic


----------



## cyfan964

Lol I thought it looked like a drawing maybe it wasn't! Lol I can't believe it actually was extinct I was just guessing!!!! HAHAHA. Brb I'm going to go buy a lotto ticket.


----------



## lauraleellbp

cyfan964 said:


> lol i thought it looked like a drawing maybe it wasn't! Lol i can't believe it actually was extinct i was just guessing!!!! Hahaha. Brb i'm going to go buy a lotto ticket.


rofl!!


----------



## cyfan964

A really messed up bluegill? I believe Dr. Axelrod's complete lexicon of cichlids should come in handy on this one .


----------



## neumahrs

Here: I had to remove the original because if moused over the pic the name came up lol


----------



## cyfan964

_Paretroplus menarambo_. I give all the credit to Dr. Herbert R. Axelrod.


----------



## neumahrs

uh huh.....sureeeeee lol

Its a pretty cool fish. Kinda looks like a saltwater angelfish body shape wise...Too bad they're extinct in the wild


----------



## cyfan964

Yeah I had never even seen it before, but I was assuming it was some sort of African. It is a very beautiful fish! You have really been helping me learn some cool fish, all of you have.


----------



## cyfan964




----------



## neumahrs

some sort of pike cichlid?


----------



## cyfan964

neumahrs said:


> some sort of pike cichlid?


Exactly right.


----------



## neumahrs

Crenicichla wallacei


----------



## cyfan964

Correct again! You are unstoppable.


----------



## neumahrs

This might be hard and yes its creepy looking.


----------



## cyfan964

WOW. I'm guessing it is some sort of goby again? Looks like the mouth of a dragon goby.


----------



## mistergreen

are we going into the deep ocean now?


----------



## neumahrs

No it is freshwater and no not a goby.


----------



## mistergreen

is it a cave fish?


----------



## neumahrs

Nope, its found only in lakes


----------



## lauraleellbp

Speoplatyrhinus poulsoni?


----------



## cyfan964

_Typhlichthys subterraneus_


----------



## neumahrs

Nope and nope. It is found in a normal surface lake, nothing underground.


----------



## cyfan964

Is it a Typhlichthys?


----------



## legomaniac89

I think I had a nightmare about that fish last night


----------



## neumahrs

cyfan964 said:


> Is it a Typhlichthys?


Nope its not found in North America


----------



## cyfan964

Wow... you may have got me on this one.


----------



## neumahrs

Here's a hint sort of..Its a freak of nature a fish like this even exists in freshwater as all its relatives are found in salt water.


----------



## legomaniac89

Is this something NASA discovered on one of the Voyager missions?


----------



## neumahrs

Lol no, but its found in a large lake. It looks like a deep sea fish for a reason.


----------



## legomaniac89

Haha! Found it! It's _Comephorus baicalensis_, found in Lake Baikal


----------



## neumahrs

Close but no lol


----------



## legomaniac89

Aagh! _Comephorus dybowskii_ then?


----------



## neumahrs

Yep


----------



## legomaniac89

Yay! New fish inbound. Gimme a sec


----------



## cyfan964

Good God. That was a good one.


----------



## legomaniac89

This should be simple after that alien-fish


----------



## neumahrs

Sarotherodon mossambica?


----------



## legomaniac89

Nope


----------



## synanthrope

Here's another fish to try: 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FwKp4Eu-CX8/S1WXc0shwCI/AAAAAAAAAEQ/k2kD4u66Ucc/s1600-h/speciesunknown.jpg 
(I couldn't directly post the picture, sorry)

I saw this fish in a feeder tank. It was housed with rosy red minnows (both the pink ones and fathead minnows in natural coloration) and a few feeder goldfish. You can't tell much from this picture, but it is larger and faster than the rosy minnows. It is apparently by-catch from some feeder fish breeding operation that supplies Petco. Any ideas? Some native North American fish? Anyone seen similar fish in a Petco feeder tank before? Apparently they get a lot of by-catch species including tadpoles and crayfish with their feeders on a regular basis, but this is the first time I've seen these fish, and there were only a few of them in there with the rest, each about three to four inches long. Very fusiform body with light stripe through middle, large mouth and eye, long base on anal fin.


----------



## snafu

could it be a golden shiner?


----------



## synanthrope

Thanks for the suggestion, I took a good hard look, and I'm convinced, it's _*Notemigonus crysoleucas*_. For comparison photos:

http://www.andersonminnows.com/images/shiner2.jpg
http://gallery.nanfa.org/d/15203-4/Notemigonus crysoleucas Golden Shiner 2000.jpg

I thought this might've been the species earlier, and I think what threw me off was the difference in appearance between wild and farmed varieties of this species. The wikipedia page also identified a low lateral line as additional evidence. If this is the most widely pond-cultured fish in the United States, I wonder why I haven't seen it in feeder tanks before.


----------



## snafu

baitfish often have characteristics that entice other fish to strike (metallic, shiny scale, etc). for feeder fish, it often doesn't matter and you want something that economical to produce. feeders like fatheads have lifespans of around a year and can reproduce many times in that times, while a shiner won't even become sexual mature in a year. maybe because they are breed for different purposes (markets) and farming conditions, the market segmentation results in different fish farms focusing on different species ... so contaminants in shipment are low? just a hunch, but not really sure.

here's an interesting specimen...


----------



## legomaniac89

Is that a _Parotocinclus_ species?


----------



## snafu

Parotocinclus have adipose fins. Otocinclus do not. This one does not have an adipose fin and isn't an Otocinclus.


----------



## RcScRs

Is it a Chaetostoma?


----------



## legomaniac89

_Nannoptopoma sp. "Peru White"_?


----------



## snafu

nice! roud: here are some other Nannoptopoma...
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/genus.php?genus_id=315#1289


----------



## legomaniac89

Woot! I'm gonna stick with the catfish theme


----------



## RcScRs

Dekeyseria brachyura


----------



## neumahrs

RcScRs said:


> Dekeyseria brachyura


Doh I was too slow.


----------



## legomaniac89

RcScRs said:


> Dekeyseria brachyura


Bravo roud:


----------



## RcScRs

I can't find a good fishy, someone take my turn...


----------



## lauraleellbp




----------



## RcScRs

UGH Rainbow... umm Pseudomugil sp. I'm doing homework so I can't find the exact sub genus yet...


----------



## RcScRs

Pseudomugil tenellus or Pseudomugil mellis

Beautiful fish


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yep, they're P. mellis, and I'd love to get my hands on some!

You're up again... :hihi:


----------



## RcScRs

I skip again, doin a science paper...


----------



## lauraleellbp

This one should be challenging:


----------



## neumahrs

Cephalosilurus fowleri


----------



## lauraleellbp

OK that wasn't even funny quick!

ROFL

Shoot!


----------



## neumahrs

PS: it helps to rename the image file :icon_lol:


----------



## lauraleellbp

aHA!!!

That sure would explain a lot, now wouldn't it...

I thought that one was going to take at least a whole day! ROFL


----------



## neumahrs

Its ok I've done it too lol.

ok try this one









:bounce:Just kidding (bonus if you can guess what it is though lol)






Real fish is below


----------



## legomaniac89

_Etheostoma caeruleum_


----------



## neumahrs

Yep that's it


----------



## legomaniac89

Since this one was never guessed last time, we'll try it again.


----------



## snafu

i was going to post a question asking whether this was a tilapia species just to confirm since it definitely looks like one. so i decided to check out the different tilapia genus and the first one i checked was Oreochromis. i usually start at the top and work my way down the list of species, but for some reason i decided to start from the bottom and sure enough the first one (or should i say last one) of the list was Oreochromis variabilis. anyways, dumb luck quickly found me to it, especially since i know next to nothing about cichlids.

i'll defer to someone else who wants to post a fish.


----------



## legomaniac89

Yup, _Oreochromis variabilis_ is right.


----------



## mistergreen

Here's somethings hobbes will get right away










oh , and the sashimi is tuna.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Notropis buccata just to humor you  ... long time no been here, you guys were busy bees... and just to be a jerk.... that's nigiri shushi :tongue:


----------



## mistergreen

correct.


----------



## Hobbes1911

ok so I won't be a bum longer, now that its weekend I got some time. Guys try this one:


----------



## mistergreen

Girardinus metallicus - Metallic Girardinus??


----------



## Hobbes1911

yep


----------



## mistergreen

this guy looks interesting


----------



## legomaniac89

That fish is SICK! Is it a _Puntius_ sp.?


----------



## mistergreen

i should have gotten this fish for my tank but it's full now so... no dice.

nope. not a puntius.


----------



## legomaniac89

Got me then. I want a school of them, whatever species it is


----------



## mistergreen

ps. only males are that color.


----------



## mistergreen

need more hints?

it's Subtropical; 15°C - 28°C


----------



## Hobbes1911

barbus sp?


----------



## mistergreen

no, not barbus.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Acheilognathus? It looks like a bitterling type...


----------



## mistergreen

yes it is a bitterling, no not acheilognathus.


----------



## roznalos

Rhodeus amarus???


----------



## mistergreen

nope.
it's not european.


----------



## Hobbes1911

is it a rhodeus?


----------



## mistergreen

nope, not a european fish.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Tanakia tanago ?


----------



## mistergreen

right part of the world but wrong country 

one more clue, I can buy these guys. They are in the aquarium trade.


----------



## mistergreen

ok. a big clue: they can be found in china and taiwan and it is a Tanakia.


----------



## Hobbes1911

tanakia himantegus ?


----------



## mistergreen

yup.. that took a while 

oh, it's also under
Paracheilognathus himantegus


----------



## Hobbes1911

yea none of the fish I found have that color, all are a lot blander, and so I was kind of guessing. Nice fish choice, took me quite a while


----------



## Hobbes1911

Someone else go... i got nothing


----------



## roznalos




----------



## Olskule

Hobbes1911 said:


> Someone else go... i got nothing


Hobbes! Come on! I just found this last night, it looks fun, and I've been waiting very patiently, so somebody POST a fish, alrealdy! LOL

Olskule


----------



## Olskule

Oh, someone did, right after I refreshed, I guess.:iamwithst


----------



## Olskule

Betta bellica


----------



## Hobbes1911

HAHA I'm just lazy and a bit busy with life at the moment..... thank you for understanding:hihi:


----------



## Olskule

Ok, I'm new to this game; do I wait for confirmation or go ahead and post a new fish photo? Is anyone still playing?


----------



## mistergreen

you can wait for xximanoobxx to confirm your guess but it looks like you got it right.

If you can't wait any longer post a fish for us to ID.


----------



## Olskule

Ok, I will. 

Here's one that may or may not stump y'all:


----------



## mistergreen

is it salt water?


----------



## Olskule

Nope, it's freshwater.


----------



## mistergreen

and it's an adult?


----------



## Hobbes1911

Dude my LFS has just had some, and I found them online, and cannot remember even the genus for the life of me.... Good one though


----------



## Olskule

mistergreen said:


> and it's an adult?


It is an adult, and the green stripe is "neon", like a neon tetra's blue. This photo doesn't do it justice; it is a very striking fish in person, and one of my favorites.

Happy hunting! lol

Olskule


----------



## mistergreen

man oh man, I don't even know what family it could be. It could be in the salmon, trout family or a marine fish that got caught in a lake thousands of years ago, or a Beloniformes of some sort.

How about a hint.... like what country it's from?


----------



## rmc

looks like a smelt


----------



## Olskule

mistergreen said:


> man oh man, I don't even know what family it could be. It could be in the salmon, trout family or a marine fish that got caught in a lake thousands of years ago, or a Beloniformes of some sort.
> 
> How about a hint.... like what country it's from?


 

Hmmm, that might make it too easy. I will say that it is in the order Atheriniformes, and related to the rainbow fish _Melanotaenia boesemani _(although not extremely closely) and, yes, RMC, smelts. I, myself, first thought they might be half-beaks, but they're not. These max out at around 4.5", but most are smaller.

Keep looking, you're getting close, but don't be "snobbish". I suspect European hobbyists might be more keen for this little beauty, like they are for his upper water column neighbors. (Hint, hint!) 

Olskule


----------



## mistergreen

yeah, I saw the 2 dorsal fin.. but smelt is a pretty general term.
I have a feeling this will take a while.


----------



## Olskule

mistergreen said:


> I have a feeling this will take a while.


Like I said, I'm new to this game; is "taking a while" a problem, or should I give easier hints?

Olskule


----------



## snafu

Labidesthes sicculus?


----------



## legomaniac89

Olskule said:


> Like I said, I'm new to this game; is "taking a while" a problem, or should I give easier hints?
> 
> Olskule


Well the last one mistergreen posted took us 3 days to figure out, so give us a while longer :biggrin:


----------



## Olskule

snafu said:


> Labidesthes sicculus?


Bingo! Very good, Snafu! I bet this fish was literally under most people's noses at one point ot another, if they've ever been in the eastern half of North America. Yes, it's a N. American native, and it is not a difficult fish to keep in an aquarium, even with tropicals if it is caught in the southern part of its range, and the green neon stripe makes a school of them absolutely outstanding to watch.

Olskule


----------



## mistergreen

I'm surprised Hobbes didn't get this one.


----------



## snafu

let's stay with the theme of colorful long slender fishes...


----------



## Hobbes1911

ouch mistergreen ... now I do have a life.... sometimes and now I'm getting all defensive :icon_frow :red_mouthI'm trying really hard to control my addiction ... I was looking at silversides for a long time and then threw the idea away because of the three dorsal fins....


----------



## Hobbes1911

genus Aphyocharax or Piabucus ?


----------



## Olskule

Hobbes, I'm curious; did your LFS really have brook silversides for sale, or was it only something similar? 

Olskule


----------



## macclellan

snafu said:


>


I've got no idea, but that fish is SWEET!


----------



## snafu

Hobbes1911 said:


> genus Aphyocharax or Piabucus ?


nope and nope.


----------



## Olskule

I'm still looking for it. Nice fish. This is an adult, right?


----------



## snafu

it is.


----------



## Olskule

Rainbow Smelt, _Osmerus mordax_ ?


----------



## snafu

Olskule said:


> Rainbow Smelt, _Osmerus mordax_ ?


nope.


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> ouch mistergreen ... now I do have a life.... sometimes and now I'm getting all defensive :icon_frow :red_mouthI'm trying really hard to control my addiction ... I was looking at silversides for a long time and then threw the idea away because of the three dorsal fins....


hehe, what I meant was I'm surprised you don't have this guy memorized since you knew all of my native fish.



snafu said:


> nope.


looks awfully close though.. except for the jaw.


----------



## snafu

Hobbes1911 said:


> genus Aphyocharax or Piabucus ?


i may have misspoke. although the pic i found has a different genus, i'm not sure if it might have been classified as piabucus at some point in the past or it's a synomyn for this one? you are on the right path and definitely family Characidae. the genus is adequate for the ID.


----------



## Olskule

mistergreen said:


> hehe, what I meant was I'm surprised you don't have this guy memorized since you knew all of my native fish.


It's good to see other people on here interested in native fish!


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehehe got to ask dale if they had this exact fish, or something incredibly similar. No worries mistergreen no offense taken :icon_wink


----------



## snafu

here's some more information about the fish from some scientific paper...

'this genus is a widespread subfamily of the Characidae, occurring in most of the major neotropical drainages east of the andes. it is composed of 10 described species, distributed in two genera, piabucus and (this one)' 

so, piacubus is very closely related but not necessarily the correct one.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Iguanodectes sp. Red


----------



## Hobbes1911

Those are really pretty fish, someone else go... I'm out for the weekend skiing.


----------



## Hobbes1911

Ok since we're all lazy here you go:


----------



## J-mo

I bought it a year ago when it was barely an inch long and pretty unremarkable for 1.99. they listed it as a "pearl goby" but it isn't a true goby not having fused pelvic fins. it's 3 inches long now and is quite the character, I find him resting in very odd positions in very random places, but always gets up to come say hi when i walk over to the tank.. the body shape looks like other gudgeons i've seen online but I have never found one with the same markings and have never seen them for sale since! I would love to get more of this wonderful fish.

any ideas?


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> Ok since we're all lazy here you go:


He looks like E.T.... Got a mug like a puffer.



J-mo said:


> any ideas?


No idea.. Should be fun to find.

fishbase.org is always down. It makes finding fish a pain. they should move servers.


----------



## g33tar

Its a Rapala X-rap OG


----------



## J-mo

mistergreen said:


> fishbase.org is always down. It makes finding fish a pain. they should move servers.


tried the fishbase site, it was actually working. he appears to be a Dormitator lebretonis. seems pretty uncommon to find info or even for sale!


----------



## Hobbes1911

mistergreen said:


> He looks like E.T.... Got a mug like a puffer.
> 
> 
> Not puffer, but one of the weirder fish


----------



## mistergreen

I have no idea what this weirdo fish could be...
What family is it? is it a 'knifefish'?


----------



## rmc

try knight goby


----------



## Hobbes1911

not knife not goby


----------



## Fat Man

J-mo said:


> any ideas?



Goo Obo Gudgeon possibly?


----------



## mistergreen

you're going to have to give us a clue since we can't see the guy's fins.

oh, wait, the fish is on the ground/outside of water. Is it a natural behavior?


----------



## SkyGrl

IT'S A... Wolf fish... a baby one of these guys???


----------



## Hobbes1911

SkyGrl said:


> IT'S A... Wolf fish... a baby one of these guys???


No 
And yes it's out of water, and it's natural behavior .... good one mistergreen


----------



## snafu

is the family Gobiidae?
is it freshwater?

my 'hail mary' guess would be Gobiopterus stellatus.


----------



## Hobbes1911

not a goby, yes freshwater


----------



## rmc

Channa or parachanna obscura? Would you put your finger in its mouth?


----------



## snafu

since rmc is going down the snakehead path, i'll try the bichir path (family Polypteridae?)

is it a juvenile?


----------



## mistergreen

I was thinking a snakehead too but it can't be... That face is something I haven't seen before. It looks like it needs good eye sight to hunt bugs or something.


----------



## mistergreen

how about a mudfish
a Neochanna sp.?

and I just saw the view count on this thread. wow.. pretty big for a non-sticky.


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehehe nope


----------



## mistergreen

alright, a crazy guess,
a catfish?


----------



## RcScRs

ITS AN AFRICAN LUNG FISH! yes/no/maybeso?


----------



## CL

It has similar colors/ markings/ fins of my little banjo cat, but is much larger, fatter, and isn't quite the same shape.
I bet you could find it on scotcat


----------



## Hobbes1911

hmmm not a cat, not a bottom dweller per se at all


----------



## Hobbes1911

Do you guys want another picture?


----------



## mistergreen

yeah, something showing its fins would help a lot.


----------



## Hobbes1911

You'llbe surprised about the family and genus


----------



## mistergreen

What? No way! That face threw me off completely... Seeing the fins help a lot.
I know what it is but not the specific sp...


----------



## lauraleellbp

That looks like a Killie.

We're still working on the same little white fish, right?


----------



## snafu

almost looks like it has external nostril protrusions


----------



## Hobbes1911

still the same little white maggot


----------



## snafu

Kryptolebias marmoratus (amphibious mangrove killifish)
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/11/071106-tree-fish.html


----------



## mistergreen

snafu got it... I also found this name, Rivulus marmoratus


----------



## snafu

i'll let someone else post. it would cool to see fish that members have in their tanks.


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehe nice, the longest recorded for these fish out of water was 66 days. fascinating little creatures.


----------



## Hobbes1911

snafu, if you really want a challenge, some posts back there is a lampeye killi from one of my tanks, that has yet to be identified. (I don't know what it is either)


----------



## snafu

can you repost the pic, so the gang can check it out?


----------



## Hobbes1911

hehe i found the killi ID. Here it is again:


----------



## mistergreen

Poropanchax luxophthalmus?

or

Micropanchax macrophthalmus?

I found several names for this.


----------



## Hobbes1911

poropanchax luxo is correct


----------



## mistergreen

heh, that was way too easy. I googled lampeye killi and this guy was one of the top search result.

I'll post a picture of a baby fish that came with my order and I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Haagenize

here's an easy one, just wanted to share what i saw when i stared in at 2:30 in the morning while doing homework

www.facebook.com/v/355934335254


----------



## mistergreen

Any guesses on what this guy is?
It was found in the same tank as torpedo barbs but the face doesn't look like a torpedo.
It's about 2-3 months old, 1 inch long.


----------



## Hobbes1911

all of a sudden we ran out of steam? I have to admit though, for what it was worth, it was a fun little game. and i realize that i post this about 10 months too late (been moving.)


----------



## ddiomede

Puffer


Haagenize said:


> here's an easy one, just wanted to share what i saw when i stared in at 2:30 in the morning while doing homework
> 
> www.facebook.com/v/355934335254


Looks to be a type of rasbora.


mistergreen said:


> Any guesses on what this guy is?
> It was found in the same tank as torpedo barbs but the face doesn't look like a torpedo.
> It's about 2-3 months old, 1 inch long.
> 
> View attachment 18578


----------



## mistergreen

Hobbes1911 said:


> all of a sudden we ran out of steam? I have to admit though, for what it was worth, it was a fun little game. and i realize that i post this about 10 months too late (been moving.)


heh, out of gas, water, and heat.

There's a point where the fishes become too common or too obscure


----------



## zachary908

Neat thread...

Figured I'd revive it and see if we can bring the game back to life!

Name that pleco!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Gold Nugget??

Here is another one to see if anyone can guess that fish (note this is a juvenile fish yet)-


----------



## mistergreen

^^^^^^ I'm guessing african cichlid.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Yes it is, Sir. Any thoughts on what Genus even?


----------



## mistergreen

hmmm, how about Haplochromis pyrrhocephalus?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Nope not a hap, wrong lake as well.


----------



## mistergreen

Aristochromis christyi?

I'm narrowing down the lake


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

At work n am not familiar with that fish so not sure which lake It's from, but I will give u a couple hints. 
Not an ARISTOchromis but closer, and it is from lake tang. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen

Let's say Cyprichromis species.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

mistergreen said:


> Let's say Cyprichromis species.


Ding ding ding, it a cyprichromis leptosoma "kerenge island"

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen

This guy is interesting. Give it a try.


----------



## the planter

Some type of Pseudomugil?


----------



## zachary908

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Gold Nugget??


Correct. 
Mister green, that's an interesting fish, let me do some thinking


----------



## zachary908

Some sort of Cyprinidae?


----------



## zachary908

Aha!

Zacco platypus	(Pale Chub)


----------



## mistergreen

zachary908 said:


> Aha!
> 
> Zacco platypus	(Pale Chub)


bingo!


----------



## zachary908

Should be fairly easy...


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Convict cichlid?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

The eye placement is confusing me lol.


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Convict cichlid?


Nope, keep guessing. Is a Cichlid though. 

It's a young one if that helps... may have just gave it away though.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Maybe a firemouth cichlid?


----------



## orchidman

Cool thread! I don't have any interesting fish pictures though. Sorry.


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Maybe a firemouth cichlid?


Nope! Want me to post a pic of an adult? 



orchidman said:


> Cool thread! I don't have any interesting fish pictures though. Sorry.



You don't need pictures! You can just guess the names of the fish.

And you can post pictures off of the web for people to guess the name.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I suck at cichlids lol. So an adult would be nice


----------



## zachary908

Here you go.










Dramatic change, huh?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Spilonotus Tanzania That helped


----------



## zachary908

You got the Genus. Protomelas.. roud: 

Keep trying!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

protomelas fenestratus?


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> protomelas fenestratus?


Nope!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" 
Maybe..


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan"
> Maybe..


Bingo! :biggrin:

Your turn!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Alright I got a good one.


----------



## orchidman

Is that a white crappy?


----------



## zachary908

This could be tough... lets narrow this down some.

Some sort of sunfish? Maybe in the genus Lepomis?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Nope.  Try again!


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Nope.  Try again!


Was that to me or Bob?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

You are on the right track zachary.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

It is genus lepomis.


----------



## zachary908

Lepomis symmetricus ( Bantam sunfish) :biggrin:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Close but no cigar. Try again!


----------



## zachary908

No way!

http://zimmermansfish.com/Price.html

Totally the same fish (Scroll down) Actually I think it's the same pic.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Wuuuut I swear it was lepomis marginatus!!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Maybe I messed up. You win.  lolol


----------



## 10gallonplanted

The fish I was trying to go for was an Eastern Dollar Sunfish.


----------



## zachary908

Lets say we are both right! I saw it on another site just now under lepomis marginatus. :hihi: Nobody knows. I think it is the bantam though after some more research.

This should be a tough one!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Some sort of tetra.. Hmm.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

10gallonplanted said:


> Some sort of tetra.. Hmm.


Exactly what I thinking. lol


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Mexican Tetra (Astyanax mexicanus)


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Some sort of tetra.. Hmm.





TheJadeShrimp said:


> Exactly what I thinking. lol


Yep, it is a Characin. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachary908

10gallonplanted said:


> Mexican Tetra (Astyanax mexicanus)


Bingo!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

I heard about this tetra a long time ago and somehow it popped into my head lol and i found the photo. Let me find a fish.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Yep, it is a Characin. :thumbsup:


Gotta love fish related to the Piranha.


----------



## 10gallonplanted




----------



## zachary908

Green sided Darter, that was cake!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

Greenside Darter Goby

EDIT: Dang to late.


----------



## zachary908

Time to stump you with a saltwater fish! :icon_cool


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Darn. lol didnt know it was that common.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Time to stump you with a saltwater fish! :icon_cool


Oooh! Give us your best.


----------



## zachary908




----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Oooh! Give us your best.


Not my best. but should be difficult...I know tons of saltwater fish. I work at an LFS that has had just about any saltwater fish you can think of....


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


>


Engineer Goby. I used to have. My sister has it now.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Neon Goby?


----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Engineer Goby. I used to have. My sister has it now.


I'm impressed.
Your turn!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> I'm impressed.
> Your turn!


Okay let me get one.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

Try this one. It is a Saltwater. But a common saltwater fish.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Yeeeaaah I have no clue lol.


----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Try this one. It is a Saltwater. But a common saltwater fish.



Marine Betta :icon_cool


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Marine Betta :icon_cool


Yep. Gotta love Betta Fish. ;D


----------



## zachary908

Easy Id, but I love these.. had some at work for awhile.. pics do them no justice.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Easy Id, but I love these.. had some at work for awhile.. pics do them no justice.


Looks like a blenny or goby. hmmm.



10gallonplanted said:


> :icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques:icon_ques


I agree about that post.


----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Looks like a blenny or goby. hmmm.


Not even close!

Well, I'm off to bed. I'll check this in the AM!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Not even close!
> 
> Well, I'm off to bed. I'll check this in the AM!


Wait! Wait! It's a Lionfish! Blue Fin Lionfish?!

Edit: Also known as the Blackfoot Lionfish or Parapterois Heterura.


----------



## cardgenius

zachary908 said:


> Easy Id, but I love these.. had some at work for awhile.. pics do them no justice.


Blackfoot Lionfish?

Edit: aaah, beat by my slow typing


----------



## mistergreen

Man, you guys are good. Jacki there looks like a spammer. He she will be gone soon.


----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Wait! Wait! It's a Lionfish! Blue Fin Lionfish?!
> 
> Edit: Also known as the Blackfoot Lionfish or Parapterois Heterura.


Correct! 

Your turn!


----------



## fresh.salty




----------



## zachary908

Garra ruffa?


----------



## fresh.salty

No, it's a California native.


----------



## zachary908

Santa Ana Sucker (Catostomus santaanae)

That helped! I thought it looked like some sort of chub..


----------



## fresh.salty

I'm impressed. lol

I'd like to try and raise some but they're a protected specie now due to habitat destruction. I kept a couple of them I collected about a mile from my house but that was back in the late 60's. lol

They are no longer found in this area, only further down river now about 10 miles.


----------



## zachary908




----------



## mistergreen

That mouth looks like it belongs to a loach.


----------



## MitchellLawson

Is it a Yunnanilus brevis?

EDIT : http://www.loaches.com/species-index/Yunnanilus brevis


----------



## fresh.salty

I thought loach, then right clicked the image. lol


----------



## MitchellLawson

Common name: Inle Loach


----------



## MitchellLawson

Do i go now?


----------



## hutchtoo

*Freshwater goby?*

OK, I'm stumped on this one: help? 

This is all I know:
Freshwater. Gray. Under 2" long, very skinny, a bit prehistoric looking, with spiny pectoral fins. Has about 3 dark gray bands along its body.

It likes to bury itself in the sand. Here, a brief moment above ground.









On glass with a red cherry shrimp for size perspective:









Oh, and it's rather difficult to photograph. :icon_cool I'll post more if possible.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Banded Sculpin, awesome fish I find in my creeks.


----------



## zachary908

MitchellLawson said:


> Do i go now?


You got it! Yep, your turn.


----------



## hutchtoo

10gallonplanted said:


> Banded Sculpin, awesome fish I find in my creeks.


I think you're right, thanks. Hope the shrimp population can keep up with them once they're full size :icon_eek:

And sorry for cutting in, now I see this thread is a turn based game -- cool!


----------



## fresh.salty

It's fine, just keep it rolling.


----------



## zachary908

Here's one. It's saltwater.


----------



## orchidman

some kind of goby.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> some kind of goby.


Believe it or not it's not a type of goby!


----------



## orchidman

then i have no clue! hahaha im bad at this game!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

zachary908 said:


> Here's one. It's saltwater.


Black cap jawfish, _Opistognathus randalli_


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Black cap jawfish, _Opistognathus randalli_


Correct, had to google it to make sure though, because at work we call them Bali Tiger Jawfish.

Your turn, CT!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

One of my favorites:










He rules the tank.


----------



## zachary908

Hill stream loach, ( Sewellia lineolata)


----------



## orchidman

is it a hillstream loach? _Beaufortia kweichowensis_


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

zachary908 said:


> Hill stream loach, ( Sewellia lineolata)


Yup! I want more but the lfs hasn't had any since the summer :thumbsdow


----------



## orchidman

weird. i guess i got a different scientific name ofrom google. weird haha


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Yup! I want more but the lfs hasn't had any since the summer :thumbsdow


Definitely nice fish! We've has some at work, but you can't specify what type, so generally we get a mix of them when we order hill stream loaches.

Take a stab at this one.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> weird. i guess i got a different scientific name ofrom google. weird haha


That's cause there are more than one species of Hillstream Loach. roud:


----------



## orchidman

no idea! i want to setup a fastwater tank for hillstreams!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

orchidman said:


> no idea! i want to setup a fastwater tank for hillstreams!


Yup I've seen dozens of species at the LFS over the years.


----------



## orchidman

lol! how about this one.


----------



## zachary908

You're supposed to guess mine first! 

But it's some sort of file fish... britsetailed maybe? (Acreichthys tomentosus)


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

zachary908 said:


> Definitely nice fish! We've has some at work, but you can't specify what type, so generally we get a mix of them when we order hill stream loaches.
> 
> Take a stab at this one.


_Galaxias gollumoides _ That one was tricky. It took a little thinking.


----------



## zachary908

Cardinal Tetra said:


> _Galaxias gollumoides _ That one was tricky. It took a little thinking.



Nice one! I had never heard of it till I stumbled upon it on google images a bit ago. :hihi: Well done, sir.

Your turn!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You're supposed to guess mine first!
> 
> But it's some sort of file fish... britsetailed maybe? (Acreichthys tomentosus)


sorry. i must have missed yours...

haha i honestly dont know what the one i posted is. i took it at that fish place. definitely SW... it was erally white, the one you said isnt so white


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> sorry. i must have missed yours...
> 
> haha i honestly dont know what the one i posted is. i took it at that fish place. definitely SW... it was erally white, the one you said isnt so white


Colors on most filefish can vary a lot.


----------



## orchidman

then your probably right on your guess! woohooo


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> then your probably right on your guess! woohooo


Actually.. after a bit more looking over I'm worng. :hihi: Give me a bit and I'll figure it out!


----------



## orchidman

Rofl!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Rofl!


Nevermind... I'm going back to my previous ID. How big is that one in the picture?


----------



## orchidman

okay. haha! not sure exactly, id guess like tang sized..


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> okay. haha! not sure exactly, id guess like tang sized..


That's a broad range.  

Anyway, CT, post up something for us to ID!


----------



## ua hua

You guys are pretty good at this. So take a guess at this......


----------



## zachary908

This could be a tough one!

Lets try to narrow this down some.

It's freshwater, correct?

Is it of the Genus Elassoma?


----------



## ua hua

Yes it's freshwater and no on the Genus. It's not a fish you will EVER see in a LFS.


----------



## zachary908

Aha!

Devils Hole pupfish (Cyprinodon diabolis)


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Yeah its definitely elassoma, but one ive never seen?



Nevermind..


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

ua hua said:


> You guys are pretty good at this. So take a guess at this......


Pupfish, this species _Cyprinodon diabolis_?

EDIT: Zack you beat me to it! lol


----------



## orchidman

how do you guys even figure this out??


----------



## zachary908

Try this one


----------



## ua hua

zachary908 said:


> Aha!
> 
> Devils Hole pupfish (Cyprinodon diabolis)


Right on. Very cool little fish and to think they survive in 93 degree water in a hole in the ground in the middle of the desert.


----------



## orchidman

thats the elusive letter fish! very rare!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> how do you guys even figure this out??


If I can't figure out the genus I just start the process of elimination.


----------



## ua hua

Oh I know, I know. Wait isn't there suppose to be a picture.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Looks like some sort of shiner.


----------



## zachary908

ua hua said:


> Oh I know, I know. Wait isn't there suppose to be a picture.


I fixed it.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

zachary908 said:


> Try this one


Wow really tough one. I'll guess _Cyprinella galactura_. A Cyprinella species is my best guess...

Beautiful native fish!


----------



## orchidman

spotfin chub _Erimonax monachus_


----------



## zachary908

You were definitely close, CT!

Well done, Bob!


----------



## ua hua

orchidman said:


> spotfin chub _Erimonax monachus_


I agree with this


----------



## zachary908

ua hua said:


> I agree with this


Yep, he was correct.

Bob! Post up an ID. I'm off to bed, but will check this before work in the AM


----------



## orchidman

woohoo


----------



## orchidman

try this


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Niceroud: Time for you to post one!

Where in PA are you btw?


----------



## orchidman

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Niceroud: Time for you to post one!
> 
> Where in PA are you btw?


mechanicsburg, its near harrisburg. about 2 hrs from philly


----------



## ua hua

Rosyside Dace (clinostomus funduloides)


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Cool I'm actually in Lancaster right now (like less than an hour away). Just in Kill-ya-delphia for school  Have you been to that fish place recently? Anything worth getting?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Lol Bob, if you hover over the picture it tells you the fish. lol.


----------



## dhg is my plant

this ones a tough one careful


----------



## dhg is my plant

good luck this ones tough


----------



## orchidman

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Cool I'm actually in Lancaster right now (like less than an hour away). Just in Kill-ya-delphia for school  Have you been to that fish place recently? Anything worth getting?


cool! what school do ya go to?



10gallonplanted said:


> Lol Bob, if you hover over the picture it tells you the fish. lol.


hhahahahha im so DUMB! hahaha

guess its someone else's turn to post a pic


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Good Luck  its salty


----------



## ua hua

10gallonplanted said:


> Lol Bob, if you hover over the picture it tells you the fish. lol.


Nice.. And I wasted 10 minutes worth of googling images and all I had to do was click on the picture.


----------



## orchidman

haha!


some kind of ribbon fish?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Cutlassfish? I've seen them at the fish market...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

orchidman said:


> cool! what school do ya go to?


Temple pharmacy school. It's in a super sketchy area so everyone leaves when the sun goes down :help:


----------



## 10gallonplanted

bob got it. Lol I was fishing for the first time on the coast this summer and caught a ton of those!


----------



## orchidman

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Temple pharmacy school. It's in a super sketchy area so everyone leaves when the sun goes down :help:


my cousins go/went there!



10gallonplanted said:


> bob got it. Lol I was fishing for the first time on the coast this summer and caught a ton of those!


wohoo!

try this

freshie


----------



## 10gallonplanted

almsot looks like a snakehead.


----------



## orchidman

10gallonplanted said:


> almsot looks like a snakehead.


 final answer?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Maybe?  Im not sure though.


----------



## orchidman

dddoooo DOOOO DUUU ddooo dewww doo du... mixing up gameshows here. hhaaha


----------



## 10gallonplanted

What is snakehead.


----------



## orchidman

BINGO! you got it! haha my dad, when he lives in laos, used to go spearfishing at night for them.

post one


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Bob you post one, i cant think of a fish lol...


----------



## orchidman

lol neither can i! ill look.


----------



## orchidman

salty


----------



## dhg is my plant

some kind of herbivore


----------



## orchidman

wrong.


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Ahhh what are they called. parrot fish?


----------



## orchidman

close. but no cigar! muchachos!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

They eat corals.


----------



## theemptythrone

sheeps head?


----------



## orchidman

theemptythrone said:


> sheeps head?


YEP!

we have a winner! post one up for yourself 

i think they eat oyster or clams or that type of thing...


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Durrrrrrrr Sheeps head. i feel stoopid


----------



## theemptythrone

fixed??


----------



## 10gallonplanted

Cant see the photo


----------



## Complexity

theemptythrone said:


> fixed??


The pic's url gives this one away. It's a male Stiphodon semoni. Really pretty!


----------



## theemptythrone

fixed
got one today

you got it lol


----------



## Complexity

Here's a fish. I didn't take the pic, but I have the fish. What is it?


----------



## theemptythrone

juvie afra?


----------



## Complexity

theemptythrone said:


> juvie afra?


Nope. But the name you came up with is interesting because it could be used to describe the fish.


----------



## zachary908

Definitely looks like a Protomelas sp. to me...

Could it be Protomelas "Stevani Taiwan" (Taiwan reef cichlid) ?


----------



## Complexity

zachary908 said:


> Definitely looks like a Protomelas sp. to me...
> 
> Could it be Protomelas "Stevani Taiwan" (Taiwan reef cichlid) ?


Excellent! You got it! I thought it might be a bit tough since it still had its juvenile markings.

Okay, your turn to post a fish pic!


----------



## zachary908

Actually the only reason I knew is because a while back we had ordered a bunch of cichlids at work, and ordered some Taiwan reefs. They were so small that they had no coloring whatsoever, and I had to figure out what they were by the body markings.

Try this one.


----------



## Complexity

zachary908 said:


> Actually the only reason I knew is because a while back we had ordered a bunch of cichlids at work, and ordered some Taiwan reefs. They were so small that they had no coloring whatsoever, and I had to figure out what they were by the body markings.
> 
> Try this one.


Ah, so the markings helped you with the identification! How did you like my little hint... juvie (juvenile) afra (african, as in african cichlid)? LOL!

I already figured out the one you posted, but I cheated so I'll let someone else guess it.


----------



## dhg is my plant

some gar?


----------



## mistergreen

C. hueita. I saw these guys feed in a youtube video. Pretty neat.

Hate to say it but if you roll over the image, you get the name but I didn't cheat


----------



## MitchellLawson

Go for it


----------



## Complexity

mistergreen said:


> Hate to say it but if you roll over the image, you get the name but I didn't cheat


Yup! But I did which is why I disqualified myself. roud:


----------



## zachary908

mistergreen said:


> C. hueita. I saw these guys feed in a youtube video. Pretty neat.
> 
> Hate to say it but if you roll over the image, you get the name but I didn't cheat





Complexity said:


> Ah, so the markings helped you with the identification! How did you like my little hint... juvie (juvenile) afra (african, as in african cichlid)? LOL!
> 
> I already figured out the one you posted, but I cheated so I'll let someone else guess it.


Ahaha, guess I should have paid more attention. :hihi:


----------



## the planter

I've seen that fish before... ********* cat?


----------



## 150EH

How do you play this game? Do you need to win to post a pic? or just jump in and post one?


----------



## mistergreen

No you shouldn't jump in with a picture. Some have because they were overexcited.
You can only post a picture if you correctly ID a fish or if the winner just pass a turn.


----------



## MitchellLawson

mistergreen said:


> No you shouldn't jump in with a picture. Some have because they were overexcited.
> You can only post a picture if you correctly ID a fish or if the winner just pass a turn.


I got one right on page 53 i think, then someone else posted a pic.


----------



## MitchellLawson

the planter said:


> I've seen that fish before... ********* cat?


Correct


----------



## the planter




----------



## MitchellLawson

Mono argentus


----------



## orchidman

^^ agreed!


----------



## MitchellLawson

Easy one


----------



## orchidman

glossolepis maculosus


----------



## MitchellLawson

You sir, are correct


----------



## orchidman

try this


----------



## MitchellLawson

Melanotaenia praecox?


----------



## orchidman

Correct!


----------



## MitchellLawson




----------



## orchidman

Etroplus maculatus??


----------



## MitchellLawson

Correct, how do you attach images so you cant click on the link and find it?


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> Correct, how do you attach images so you cant click on the link and find it?


caught me, lol/ that one i did cheat. coudlnt figure it out. lol!

i just download the picture and since they are usually tiny, i upload straight to TPT now embed.


----------



## MitchellLawson

Alright , haha i cant download because my computers so bad, so guess you can keep cheating , your turn anyway


----------



## orchidman

lol  i only cheat when i cant figure it out  

let me see if i can find something


----------



## MitchellLawson

Okay haha


----------



## orchidman

here


----------



## MitchellLawson

That is a lot harder, is it a Acheilognathus barbatulus?


----------



## orchidman

nope


----------



## MitchellLawson

Is it a type of barb?


----------



## MitchellLawson

how about Notropis photogenis?


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> Is it a type of barb?





MitchellLawson said:


> how about Notropis photogenis?


nope and nope. i can tell you the genus. but that will give it away


----------



## MitchellLawson

Ill let someone else try


----------



## orchidman

lol. the common name starts with "japanese"


----------



## MitchellLawson

Oryzias latipes got it! and found the same pic


----------



## MitchellLawson

go!


----------



## orchidman

is that a snakehead?


----------



## MitchellLawson

No its not.


----------



## mistergreen

^^ this guys is Food!


----------



## orchidman

im stumped!


----------



## MitchellLawson

its an eel, probably wont help.


----------



## orchidman

the one i posted earlier was a japanese rice fish. oryzias latipes


----------



## MitchellLawson

I answered that ^^^


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> I answered that ^^^


missed that. my bad


----------



## the planter

I believe that eel comes from in or around India... I just dont know what it is >.<


----------



## MitchellLawson

, finally got it haha


----------



## MitchellLawson

the planter said:


> I believe that eel comes from in or around India... I just dont know what it is >.<


it is from India.


----------



## the planter

ah found it! indian mottled eel


----------



## orchidman

i found it! didnt cheat either! 

Indian mottled eel! _Anguilla bengalensis_


----------



## MitchellLawson

the planter said:


> ah found it! indian mottled eel


That is correct - its a Anguilla bengalensis bengalensis (indian mottled eel)


----------



## orchidman

haha we all ninja'd each other! lol


----------



## MitchellLawson

haha


----------



## the planter

that one took a little thinking haha 










have a go at this one :icon_cool


----------



## MitchellLawson

Looks like a blind catfish. hmmmm


----------



## orchidman

ozark cave fish. given away by the lack of EYES!

that thing is creepy!


----------



## the planter

incorrect ;P


----------



## MitchellLawson

blind cavefish

EDIT - blind tetra*


----------



## the planter

its a type of tetra :icon_cool


----------



## the planter

close enough haha


----------



## MitchellLawson

blind cave tetra?


----------



## the planter

no. its from Brasil


----------



## orchidman

oh, haha there my confidence bites me in the butt! haha!

i thought i found the same pic. lol!


----------



## MitchellLawson

Brazilian blind characid?

EDIT - Stygichthys typhlops


----------



## orchidman

Brasilian Cave Tetra (Stygicthys typhlops)

edit- ninja'd


----------



## the planter

both correct


----------



## MitchellLawson

Unlucky Bob


----------



## orchidman

MitchellLawson said:


> Unlucky Bob


your the unlucky one! you had to find a pic  ahah

Leptagoniates pi - Triangle Glass Tetra?


----------



## MitchellLawson

You are incorrect


----------



## orchidman

darn


----------



## orchidman

Ambassis gymnocephalus ?


----------



## the planter

i think so ^


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## orchidman

^^ me too... i found the same picture, so yeah... haha


----------



## orchidman

bn pleco? ancistrus spp


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> bn pleco? ancistrus spp


Nope


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Nope


gold nugget?


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> gold nugget?


No sir.


----------



## orchidman

no idea. hahah! somebody else answer!


----------



## MitchellLawson

orchidman said:


> Ambassis gymnocephalus ?


You were correct


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> no idea. hahah! somebody else answer!


Here is another shot before I leave for a bit.


----------



## the planter

I never know these close up pleco pics haha


----------



## orchidman

its not a starlight pleco is it?


----------



## Complexity

Could it be a Panaque albomaculatus?


----------



## Complexity

Another guess would be a Hypancistrus lunaorum.


----------



## Complexity

Or let's try for Parancistrus sp., known as the Peppermint Pleco, L031?


----------



## Complexity

Okay, I think I got it. Let's try Pseudolithoxus anthrax, L235.


----------



## orchidman

im guessing bahugo isnt online right now. haha!


----------



## Complexity

Yeah, so I noticed! :hihi:

And I'm about to start studying again. So if I did manage to figure it out, I give permission for someone else to post a new pic in my place. That way I don't hold up the game.


----------



## Bahugo

Complexity said:


> Okay, I think I got it. Let's try Pseudolithoxus anthrax, L235.


Correct.


----------



## toddgearhart

*what about this one?*

I was given this surprise for my b-day... any ideas?


----------



## zachary908

Looks like a young Jewel Cichlid. (Hemichromis bimaculatus)


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Looks like a young Jewel Cichlid. (Hemichromis bimaculatus)


+1 It looks like my breeding pair. Just less colorful and most likely a juvenile. The spots are give away.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

+1 on the Jewel Cichlid


----------



## the planter

Anybody want to have a go at this one?


----------



## karatekid14

Now have at it! (No cheating!)


----------



## mistergreen

umm, Katatekid, one at a time please 

The_planter has a fish photo out but I'll finish it by naming it.

It's a logperch darter. We have them here in Ohio too.


----------



## MitchellLawson

Can someone tell me what this is (sorry for jumping, im playing this game i started on another forums aswell )


----------



## karatekid14

mistergreen said:


> umm, Katatekid, one at a time please
> 
> The_planter has a fish photo out but I'll finish it by naming it.
> 
> It's a logperch darter. We have them here in Ohio too.


Oh I'm sorry, I missed that in the rules.


----------



## Paleboy

Pretty sure its paratilapia bleekeri. Gorgeous specimen.


----------



## orchidman

its a polleni cichlid. found the same image!


----------



## zachary908

Anyone want to through up another image to keep this thing going?


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Anyone want to through up another image to keep this thing going?


Go ahead!


----------



## orchidman

okay i will.... i dont think i posted this one yet


----------



## zachary908

Killis are the bane of my existence... is it Aplocheilus Lineatus?


----------



## orchidman

correct! now post one up!


----------



## zachary908

Darn it shows it in the URl

Let me find a new one.


----------



## mistergreen

Some sort of Acanthurus?


----------



## zachary908

mistergreen said:


> Some sort of Acanthurus?


Yes, it is an Acanthurus.


----------



## mistergreen

That's all I got  
I'm not a sw guy.


----------



## zachary908

mistergreen said:


> That's all I got
> I'm not a sw guy.


Haha, I kind of just absorb SW knowledge because of where I work... haven't even had a SW tank yet because I'm too lazy. :hihi:

This is probably a tough one.. I'll give it a while and if no one gets it someone can pic a new photo.


----------



## ua hua

Acanthurus dussumieri


----------



## zachary908

ua hua said:


> Acanthurus dussumieri


Correct! roud: Neat fish, we've had a few in at work... super tough to keep though.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

zachary908 said:


> Correct! roud: Neat fish, we've had a few in at work... super tough to keep though.


Tell me about it. The tang is one of the HARDEST fish to keep. You sneeze wrong and they get ich. :angryfire


----------



## zachary908

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Tell me about it. The tang is one of the HARDEST fish to keep. You sneeze wrong and they get ich. :angryfire


Most tangs aren't so bad...

However, Powder blues, Powder browns, Hippos, ALL get ick when they move to a new tank...

Good water quality and feeding and they pull through no issues. Dussumeris are just plan tough to keep alive.


----------



## orchidman

Who's posting a pic?


----------



## ua hua




----------



## orchidman

Green clown goby!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> Green clown goby!


+1 Love those.


----------



## orchidman

They look cool! I might get one for my 7.5g.

I'm on my iPod so go ahead and post a pic zach


----------



## zachary908

Try this one. We've got a few at work, neat fish.


----------



## ua hua

Razor fish


----------



## karatekid14

karatekid14 said:


> Now have at it! (No cheating!)


Hey no one got this


----------



## zachary908

ua hua said:


> Razor fish


Yup!


----------



## mistergreen

karatekid14 said:


> Hey no one got this


Betta brownorum

I'd like one if I can get it.


----------



## karatekid14

mistergreen said:


> Betta brownorum
> 
> I'd like one if I can get it.


I guess I made that too easy.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

Easy one.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Jewel cichlid?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Firemouth?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Jewel cichlid?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk





Cardinal Tetra said:


> Firemouth?


Negative.


----------



## Snowflake311

Thorichthys ellioti 

I love cichlids.


----------



## Big O

green terror?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

Snowflake311 said:


> Thorichthys ellioti
> 
> I love cichlids.


Affirmative.


----------



## Snowflake311

Ok so what's this one. I think this could be easy.


----------



## mistergreen

Jack Demsey?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

parrot cichlid?


----------



## Bettatail

I am not a cichlid fan.
I am sure it is a Hoplarchus psittacus.


what is this?


----------



## mistergreen

^^ I'd like to get one of these guys one day. 

Black paradise fish or roundtail paradise fish.
Macropodus ocellatus


----------



## Bettatail

That is fast!

I need a pair of these fish too, what is good is I don't need to put them in a heated tank. They can withstand the freezing temperature and a outdoor tank without maintenance is all good to go.


----------



## mistergreen

Yeah, all of the paradise fish are temperate cold water fish. I wouldn't have them below 32F though. They're a cold water version of bettas. They're mean too.

I see them on aquabid once in awhile. The regular blue paradise is pretty too when they're old enough.


----------



## mistergreen

ok who is this?


----------



## zachary908

Some sort of Leporinus?


----------



## mistergreen

nope, guess again.


----------



## Lotto

Eirmotus insignis


----------



## zachary908

Eirmotus octozona


----------



## zachary908

Lotto said:


> Eirmotus insignis


Darn, you got it! I was close, ha.


----------



## Lotto

zachary908 said:


> Darn, you got it! I was close, ha.


Haha, yeah, they look very similar!

Here's mine, maybe it was already identified in this thread, not sure I haven't really looked through much of it yet, anyways here:


----------



## Wyomingite

Salt Creek pupfish, _Cyprinodon salinus_.


----------



## Lotto

Wyomingite said:


> Salt Creek pupfish, _Cyprinodon salinus_.


Yep, that was quick!


----------



## Wyomingite

Is he yours?


----------



## zachary908

Wyomingite said:


> Is he yours?



Peacock gudgeon.


----------



## Wyomingite

LOL, yup. Only pic I had handy.


----------



## LetThereBeFish

Here's mine! No its not Ziggy! :hihi:


----------



## snafu

Psychrolutes marcidus


----------



## LetThereBeFish

Yep, also known as the blob fish.


----------



## snafu

i'm going to let someone else post a pic. i'm trying not to get sucked into this again.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Alright I will toss one up then


----------



## mistergreen

holy smokes, what's on top of his head?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

That's how that fish is suppose to be. I seen this pic a while back and thought the same thing. I have never seen this at any LFS so have no idea the availability but thought it was interesting looking none the less.


----------



## Realistik84

"Brain Tumor Fish"

sp. HellifIkno Isuckathisgame


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

_Parambassis pulcinella_ Humphead glassfish/perchlet!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Realistik84 said:


> "Brain Tumor Fish"
> 
> sp. HellifIkno Isuckathisgame


:icon_mrgr Hahaha thats a good one.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Cardinal Tetra said:


> _Parambassis pulcinella_ Humphead glassfish/perchlet!


Gotta say I am impressed there Cardinal. Hit the nail right on the head! roud:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

The LFS had a tank full of them. They weren't doing much in the display tank though...just sitting in one place.


----------



## zachary908

CT!! Post a fish! :biggrin:


----------



## Bettatail

One year three months, still waiting for CT's fish!


----------



## ua hua

This was a fun thread, someone needs to post up a picture to get this going again.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian

Can you guess what this is?


----------



## Big O

Shrimpo_Brian said:


> Can you guess what this is?


electric eel?


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian

Big O said:


> electric eel?


nope, guess again!!


----------



## ua hua

lungfish


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian

ua hua said:


> lungfish


nope! Keep on guessing!


----------



## Green_Flash

Hagfish?


----------



## ua hua

Green_Flash said:


> Hagfish?


That's what it is. Good job


----------



## Green_Flash

Oh good , next:


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian

green_flash said:


> hagfish?


yes!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Bettatail

before anyone figure out that saltwater fish, here is a picture of freshwater fish, from old world.


----------



## ua hua

Green_Flash said:


> Oh good , next:


Holanthias fuscipinnis/ Yellow fin anthias


----------



## Green_Flash

Correct, a rare deep water reef fish and my favorite anthias sp.


----------



## denske




----------



## ADJAquariums

Ooh WE started this again! I think we need to make the rules clear again! I believe you can only post a picture of a fish ONLY if you get the one ahead correct, if i'm mistaken then someone tell me


----------



## ua hua

ADJAquariums said:


> Ooh WE started this again! I think we need to make the rules clear again! I believe you can only post a picture of a fish ONLY if you get the one ahead correct, if i'm mistaken then someone tell me


That's how it used to work but I would like someone to figure out the fish that Bettatail posted as it has me stumped.


----------



## Bettatail

ua hua said:


> That's how it used to work but I would like someone to figure out the fish that Bettatail posted as it has me stumped.


It is actually a real common fish, subtropical, don't think too hard.

BTW, sorry for stealing your spot, pm you a good one so you can past the headache to others once you are ready to post a picture.


----------



## ua hua

Bettatail said:


> It is actually a real common fish, subtropical, don't think too hard.
> 
> BTW, sorry for stealing your spot, pm you a good one so you can past the headache to others once you are ready to post a picture.


It doesn't bother me that you posted ahead of me, just consider it payment for all the co2 regulator questions I have asked you. LOL What is bothering me is I can't figure out what fish that is. It reminds me of Emerald dwarf rasboras but the mouth is different. Someone has to know what that fish is.


----------



## Green_Flash

Barilius sp. hillstream trout?


----------



## Vin

Young Danio erythromicron ?


----------



## Bettatail

Green_Flash said:


> Barilius sp. hillstream trout?





Vin said:


> Young Danio erythromicron ?


No, it is mature fish, in cyprinidae, the file name is actually the first letter of two words(of it is name).

Two more guesses from two more people if the target still miss, I will reveal the name, not trying to give more headache.


----------



## Vin

Do i get a second guess?

Edit: actually nevermind


----------



## ADJAquariums

Devario affinis?


----------



## Bettatail

I thought this fish is really easy,


----------



## mistergreen

Zacco platypus!


----------



## ADJAquariums

There's no mistaking this fish, any chance you can guess what type it actually is though?


----------



## Vin

Wait what was the other one?


----------



## ADJAquariums

Vin said:


> Wait what was the other one?


 Zacco platypus, like MisterGreen said


----------



## ua hua

mistergreen said:


> Zacco platypus!


Wow. That was a tough one. Way to go Mistergreen



ADJAquariums said:


> There's no mistaking this fish, any chance you can guess what type it actually is though?


Adolfoi cory. By far my favorite of all the cories.


----------



## ADJAquariums

ua hua said:


> Adolfoi cory. By far my favorite of all the cories.


Sorry but incorrect, It's similar but it's not that


----------



## jstehman

davidsandsi


----------



## gamelovers11223

Panda Cory


----------



## Bettatail

mistergreen said:


> Zacco platypus!


very close, but it is not zacco platypus...

end of the puzzle, it is Opsariichthys evolans.

I think it is ua_hua's turn to post a picture.


----------



## Bettatail

ADJAquariums said:


> There's no mistaking this fish, any chance you can guess what type it actually is though?


sp. c084, also call mega metae cory.


----------



## ADJAquariums

jstehman said:


> davidsandsi


 You got it


----------



## Bettatail

jstehman said:


> davidsandsi


your picture, or ua hua post a picture.


----------

